# Quelle che piacciono a me



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwO0G-O8ci0&mode=related&search=


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2007)

Ti piacciono le donne aperte, dinamiche, espressive, con opinione propria - bello


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le donne aperte, dinamiche, espressive, con opinione propria - bello


SI. Da cosa lo hai dedotto?

Buondi'


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2007)

Ho guardato con attenzione il filmato ...


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho guardato con attenzione il filmato ...



Posso?


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2007)

*Quelle che invece piacciono a me...*

...non posso mostrarvele né in video, né in foto...perchè Giovanni mi "oscurerebbe"...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2007)

*Porcolo Alato*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...non posso mostrarvele né in video, né in foto...perchè Giovanni mi "oscurerebbe"...
> Air


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Agosto 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non posso mostrarvele né in video, né in foto...perchè Giovanni mi "oscurerebbe"...
> Air


Sei così sicuro?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

*porcolus docet*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...non posso mostrarvele né in video, né in foto...perchè Giovanni mi "oscurerebbe"...
> Air


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwO0G-O8ci0&mode=related&search=


 
pure a me. questa si.


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Agosto 2007)

*Visto che...*



Admin ha detto:


> Sei così sicuro?


...Giovanni non mi oscurerà, senza esagerare vi mostro quelle che piacciono a me. Tra l'altro, ho scelto questo video anche perchè il sonoro (Adiemus degli Adiemus...e non di Eithne Nì Bhraonàin ,ovvero Enya, come si vocifera) mi fa impazzire e mi ricorda tanto la pubblicità televisiva di una nota e statunitense Compagnia aerea.
Certo, il video sarà gradito dai maschietti...alle fanciulle, solo il sonoro...
Air


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dTnldxOpQVs

porca boia, quanto mi faceva impazzire 'sta bionda (il viso può non piacere ma il corpicino è da favola)...beh, dai, pensiamo agli aeroplani. Che è meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*non mi capacito*

Rimango sempre stupita della "semplicità" degli uomini che vengono intrigati da atteggiamenti che noi donne sappiamo artefatti e ridicoli (v. pose dei calendari). 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per carità ci sono donne che perdono il controllo per atteggiamenti speculari maschili, ma si tratta di una minoranza.


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Agosto 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rimango sempre stupita della "semplicità" degli uomini che vengono intrigati da atteggiamenti che noi donne sappiamo artefatti e ridicoli (v. pose dei calendari).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao P/R, ciao a tutti.
No, non, la Lee Nolin era una gran bella gnocca anche in versione "normale" (inteso come condizioni della normale vita, extra calendari e video, indipendentemente dagli atteggiamenti). Ora è un poco invecchiata...perciò parlo dell'attrice e modella dei tempi che furono.
Diciamo che io preferisco ammirare le fanciulle in video piuttosto che in foto (anche se meglio in versione "live"), in quanto le immagini statiche (fotografie) possono tranquillamente essere ritocatte con photoshop o con qualsiasi altro programma fotografico professionale, togliendo difetti del personaggio immortalato. Nei filmati (video), esistono ugualmente trucchi ma niente cancellazioni corporee (vedi cellulite, maniglie dell'amore, aumento del seno, ritocco del fondoschiena e via dicendo).
Diciamo che in particolar modo le fanciulle (non solo le donne famose, ma anche quelle comuni) hanno un complice che non è di poco conto: il trucco. Però, questo trucco rimane tale fino a che questa "magia" non scompare dopo un bel "lavaggio" prima di andare a nanna, per esempio. E li, i mostriciattoli vengono a galla. La Lee Nolin è sempre stata molto truccata ed è una finta bionda, per esempio. Ed è per questo che l'apprezzavo maggiormente per il suo fisico. Per l'uomo è diverso anche se, di questi tempi anche i maschietti tendono a curarsi maggiormente.
Air


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2007)

Certo che su youtube si trova di tutto - anche le facce da portafogli  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non posso dire che non sia bella, ma non mi piace la posa, ma la naturalezza. Purtroppo, nei filmati del genere, di naturale c'è di poco, anche perché la posa non è naturale, ma voluta


----------



## Mari' (13 Agosto 2007)

*MOSECA PLEASE*

... questa e' un'altra canzone a cui tengo molto, dal film  "Bagdag Cafe'" ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFs0s4OR4zY


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

... e poi c'e' questa che mi lascia senza parole ...

vi ricordate questo film:

http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=34270

nel film c'era questo pezzo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rz4g7Spt8c&mode=related&search=


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... questa e' un'altra canzone a cui tengo molto, dal film "Bagdag Cafe'" ...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFs0s4OR4zY


To' vedo che abbiamo gusti compatibili


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> To' vedo che abbiamo gusti compatibili



... e' grave?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' grave?


Molto


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Molto


odddiodddiodddio


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*hei voi.........*



Mari' ha detto:


> odddiodddiodddio


 
oddio lo dico io perchè piace anche a me............. va beh fate conto che non ho detto niente!!!  Il terzo incomodo proprio non sono il tipo giusto per impersonarlo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















































Mi tengo il resto della colonna compreso il pezzo dal cembalo ben temprato di Bach!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> oddio lo dico io perchè piace anche a me............. va beh fate conto che non ho detto niente!!!  *Il terzo incomodo* proprio non sono il tipo giusto per impersonarlo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nessun terzo incomodo Bruja, l'ingresso e' libero a tutti ...


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Nessun terzo incomodo Bruja, l'ingresso e' libero a tutti ...


Ok allora io posto questa!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU4EgYsFPJE

e questa versione

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X23tIynbjCQ&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*Posso?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rAsoLm1Ges


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rAsoLm1Ges


 
Prego.... e ricambio!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3vgaCNY-aI

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

*I MOSTRI*

Bruja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCVcIc5Uwmc&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q&mode=related&search=


P/R

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUlRhetVxNY

altro mostro di bravura 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpQRTjjaBYY&mode=related&search=


indimenticabile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53ith7bNN8w


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*allora*

Per tutti.............il primo e l'ultimo!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHJwqE5wdVc&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8R_y6B2vr0&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UispCK7Q--M&mode=related&search=


Quel timbro era benedetto dalle stelle!

Bruja


----------



## Iris (14 Agosto 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON0qcXzuUYU&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbJqswLi3uE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*Ma ma ma*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCVcIc5Uwmc&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


Marì ..ma mi conosci?


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Marì ..ma mi conosci?


No, ma scommetto che questa ti piace molto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHVMxBkW0CQ


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*E  dai!!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> No, ma scommetto che questa ti piace molto
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHVMxBkW0CQ


 
Come fa a non piacere..... stiamo scomodando dei mostri sacri che sono ineguagliabili gusti a parte!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come fa a non piacere..... stiamo scomodando dei *mostri sacri *che sono ineguagliabili gusti a parte!
> Bruja


Sante parole Bruja!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2007)

*Eh!*



Mari' ha detto:


> No, ma scommetto che questa ti piace molto
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHVMxBkW0CQ


L'ascolto spesso nella versione di Barbra...


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

Non so se qualcuno se la ricorda, e' sempre un piacere ri-ascoltarla 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mpqXu0z3wU


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*ehm*



Mari' ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno se la ricorda, e' sempre un piacere ri-ascoltarla
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mpqXu0z3wU


Secondo me ...mi conosci


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me ...mi conosci



in questo caso


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2007)

*Mia*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1nrmqM0XWY&mode=related&search=

... cosa si puo' aggiungere


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Agosto 2007)

*aggiungo io*

io questo qui me lo suonerei... ma non so nemmeno come si chiama. so che mi piace troppo in tutti i sensi, e non solo musicalmente...
parlo del bassista moretto.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbYeKQf7TKc


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2007)

*Bello*



Anna A ha detto:


> io questo qui me lo suonerei... ma non so nemmeno come si chiama. so che mi piace troppo in tutti i sensi, e non solo musicalmente...
> parlo del bassista moretto.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbYeKQf7TKc


Non la conoscevo, grazie...della presentazione.


P.S. E' confortante vedere come si hanno gusti diversi. Il bassista non mi piace per nulla e neanche l'altro.
E' una fortuna che non piacciono le stesse persone. Io non mi piaccio per nulla!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2007)

*non male...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tugf_V2xHMQ


----------



## Mari' (22 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tugf_V2xHMQ


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

chi si ricorda di lei?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WvSWBo6ioR4


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2007)

*...*



@lex ha detto:


> chi si ricorda di lei?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WvSWBo6ioR4


Io ben mi ricordo! Quando per essere famosi bisognava saper fare ...tutto!


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ben mi ricordo! Quando per essere famosi bisognava saper fare ...tutto!


già....


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2007)

*appunto*



@lex ha detto:


> già....


 
Mi accodo.........questi erano gli artisti........ poi dicono che chi li ha conosciuti guarda con sufficienza quelli di oggi......... a me già la sufficienza pare un regalo!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2007)

*Io vi regalo questo....*

Decidete quale preferite..........

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=j59BCqfLqxc&mode=related&search=

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ij4oaWneWgo&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Decidete quale preferite..........
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=j59BCqfLqxc&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


baryshnikov perchè piu "virile", per quanto possa valere questo aggettivo per un ballerino. e non mi riferisco all'orientamento sessuale....


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2007)

*già...*



@lex ha detto:


> baryshnikov perchè piu "virile", per quanto possa valere questo aggettivo per un ballerino. e non mi riferisco all'orientamento sessuale....


Credo sia semplicemente una questione di gusto personale, ci sono parti in cui entrambi singolarmente sono eccelsi, trovo che B. sia estremamente agile, potente ed atletico e N. abbia una leggerezza impalpabile............... comunque due irripetibili!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo sia semplicemente una questione di gusto personale, ci sono parti in cui entrambi singolarmente sono eccelsi, trovo che B. sia estremamente agile, potente ed atletico e N. abbia una leggerezza impalpabile............... comunque due irripetibili!
> Bruja


irripetibili no, Bolle e quell'altro ballerino classico argentino di cui non ricordo il nome (italianeggiante però. almenomi sembra di ricordare) e che mi è capitato un paio di volte di vedere di sfuggita non sono niente male, scusa.


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> irripetibili no, Bolle e quell'altro ballerino classico argentino di cui non ricordo il nome (italianeggiante però) e che mi è capitato un paio di volte di vedere di sfuggita non sono niente male, scusa.


 
Bolle è molto bravo, perfino innovativo.... questo non significa che quei due non restino  dei fuoriclasse assoluti.
Dopo la Callas, la Caballè e la Sutherland verranno altre probabilmente a quel livello ma quelle chi se le scorda.............. solo questo intendevo dire.
Tranquillo non sono esterofila....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9NacCrHaS8&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeQbKgjYeLA&mode=related&search=






















Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2007)

*non sono esperta*



Bruja ha detto:


> Decidete quale preferite..........
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=j59BCqfLqxc&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


In questo balletto Rudolf mi sembra inarrivabile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche se ho apprezzato B.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2007)

*"canzone"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-FPo2ZGBS4&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLjQE6kghv0&mode=related&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2007)

*...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K-FaCiF_qA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Alle "ragazze" del forum*

Queste ve le dedico certa che non possano non piacere........anche se non siete amanti del genere!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XhGFfiGwg&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qx2lMaMsl8

Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Queste ve le dedico certa che non possano non piacere........anche se non siete amanti del genere!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XhGFfiGwg&mode=related&search=
> ...


Ho fatto un pò fatica coi sottotitoli nella prima!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Belle!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Queste ve le dedico certa che non possano non piacere........anche se non siete amanti del genere!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XhGFfiGwg&mode=related&search=
> ...


Grazie e ricambio:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsTO8e-e0rY

la bella musica e' universale e sempre gradita


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2007)

*Almeno tu nell'universo*

Sai, la gente è strana prima si odia e poi si ama
cambia idea improvvisamente, prima la verità poi mentirà lui
senza serietà, come fosse niente
sai la gente è matta forse è troppo insoddisfatta
segue il mondo ciecamente
quando la moda cambia, lei pure cambia
continuamente e scioccamente.
Tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo !
un punto, sai, che non ruota mai intorno a me
un sole che splende per me soltanto
come un diamante in mezzo al cuore.
tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo!
non cambierai, dimmi che per sempre sarai sincero
e che mi amerai davvero di più, di più, di più.
Sai, la gente è sola, come può lei si consola
per non far sì che la mia mente
si perda in congetture, in paure
inutilmente e poi per niente.
tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo !
Un punto, sai, che non ruota mai intorno a me
un sole che splende per me soltanto
come un diamante in mezzo al cuore.
tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo !
Non cambierai, dimmi che per sempre sarai sincero
e che mi amerai davvero di più, di più, di più.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doiwVoV4-hY

Perche' la gente e' strana veramente


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sai, la gente è strana prima si odia e poi si ama
> cambia idea improvvisamente, prima la verità poi mentirà lui
> senza serietà, come fosse niente
> sai la gente è matta forse è troppo insoddisfatta
> ...


Sacrosanto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Queste ve le dedico certa che non possano non piacere........anche se non siete amanti del genere!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XhGFfiGwg&mode=related&search=
> ...


e a noi ragazzi no?
fa niente ti dedico questa....
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DYRZOEzoOgQ


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> e a noi ragazzi no?
> fa niente ti dedico questa....
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DYRZOEzoOgQ


 
Questo link è tutto per te...........

http://bassocantante.com/opera/index.html

iccolo consiglio, naviga fra i cantanti e quando sei agli "ensemble" vai all'ultima performance, c'è il sestesso che ti piace tanto con Caruso.......ed altre stelle!!!
na vera rarità!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo link è tutto per te...........
> 
> http://bassocantante.com/opera/index.html
> 
> ...


su youtube c'era e l'avevo sentito. lo metto subito nelle mie playlist.
GRAZIE TESORO!!!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*

Piccolo consiglio se già non l'hai fatto... ascolta le registrazioni di quel sito, alcune sono davvero delle perle storiche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (30 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Piccolo consiglio se già non l'hai fatto... ascolta le registrazioni di quel sito, alcune sono davvero delle perle storiche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un pò l'ho girato. bello il trio el Trovtore col mitico Bjorling!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2007)

*...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyTgPmLxIc8


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2007)

*Bella gente*

Vi auguro una serena notte!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IUsC_vpFqs

Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vi auguro una serena notte!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IUsC_vpFqs
> 
> Bruja
















Il coro a bocca chiusa ...con interpreti impareggiabili!

Io sono cresciuta a Puccini...il duetto della Boheme fatto con mia madre era inarrivabile ...roba che neanche Dario Argento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Però ci piaceva...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Settembre 2007)

*Grande!!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Vi auguro una serena notte!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IUsC_vpFqs
> 
> Bruja


Faceva parte del mio repertorio di corista...


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2007)

*Insomma*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Faceva parte del mio repertorio di corista...


Vi sto rispolverando ricordi giovanili !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Intanto buongiorno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmUNkbw31O8

Con buona pace di chi la canta in falsetto!!

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (1 Settembre 2007)

... e perche' no, ma si:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMgq3MLu1Go


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2007)

*Guiarda cosa hai risvegliato!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd0pF6jGw6U






















Bruja


----------



## Mari' (1 Settembre 2007)

E questo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2hzNajnBLE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2007)

*Zingaro si, zingaro no ...*

... sara' poi vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrZ_ACHIKas


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2007)

Boh, vedete se vi piace questa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_VZ66dScd0


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh, vedete se vi piace questa...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_VZ66dScd0


Bellissima...
Mi hai convinta: mi iscrivo a scuola di tango!


----------



## Bruja (3 Settembre 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh, vedete se vi piace questa...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_VZ66dScd0


 



Notevole....... davvero notevole. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


p.s. Per tutte le pimpe ed i garçons......... buon lunedì!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2007)

*per tutti/e...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F_bMFVDu9yo


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F_bMFVDu9yo


Ehi...Persa...su su...mica far così eh!

Mi concedi questo ballo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. A ottobre dovrei riprendere le lezioni di tango!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2007)

*meglio*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehi...Persa...su su...mica far così eh!
> 
> Mi concedi questo ballo?
> 
> ...


Molto meglio che prima prenda lezioni anch'io


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molto meglio che prima prenda lezioni anch'io


Naaaa...nel tango se il cavaliere è bravo, lei deve solo seguire..e lasciarsi portare!!

Ma deve abbandonarsi e "sentire" il movimento di lui... tu ti fidi?!?!


----------



## Bruja (8 Settembre 2007)

*Aspetta..........*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa...nel tango se il cavaliere è bravo, lei deve solo seguire..e lasciarsi portare!!
> 
> Ma deve abbandonarsi e "sentire" il movimento di lui... tu ti fidi?!?!


............ aspetta che voglio leggere la risposta !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sia come sia sarà un precedente........  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2007)

*Sicuro?*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaa...nel tango se il cavaliere è bravo, lei deve solo seguire..e lasciarsi portare!!
> 
> Ma deve abbandonarsi e "sentire" il movimento di lui... tu ti fidi?!?!


Io mi fido ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...se tu ti fidi a ballare con un orso ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























P.S. x Bruja che ti sembra questa risposta?*




*


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi fido ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco.... io sulla fiducia mantengo qualche perplessità, ma si sà, bisogna pure dare qualche chance...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

*Ritornando al ...*

... titolo del post, chi si ricorda questo brano?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCibBlMuico

E' uno dei miei preferiti di Elton John.

Buonanotte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Faher and son*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TzJfsBB3mQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZBfnccgNB0&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

di Cat Stevens mi e' sempre piaciuta questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVSqTHWc6jw&mode=related&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Mari' ha detto:


> di Cat Stevens mi e' sempre piaciuta questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVSqTHWc6jw&mode=related&search=








L'avevo anche visto in Evita a Londra


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

*Questi qua ...*

... meriterebbero un discorso ed un post a parte ...


*Ian Anderson **Eccezionale **Polistrumentista* fondatore/leader (praticamente il MOSTRO in Assoluto) dei *Jethro  Tull

*
in questo caso e' imbarazzante la scelta, ne ho scelti 4  
http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=cfab3112e3dc05dddc0ec8a7dda59a19

http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=ecc0677f34a7e82804e57b34a912cb50

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZmtq5LhFo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_-p_W8Gme8



per info

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jethro_Tull_(gruppo_musicale)

e questo e' il sito ufficiale dei  "Mitici"

http://www.j-tull.com/


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2007)

*Mina e' M I N A*

Sempre!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQEANyj6I5E&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFDAvqHZIwo&eurl=http://www.amicidellanotte.net/ilmuro/ilmuro.php


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NSy6ThWyVUs

trovo la pronuncia della parola inglese horizon molto eccitante, soprattutto in questa canzone..che di eccitante non ha niente.....


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2007)

Motivi che hanno lasciato un segno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwppplxq0yo&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJaVXkBfroI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2007)

*ah*



Mari' ha detto:


> Motivi che hanno lasciato un segno:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwppplxq0yo&mode=related&search=
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJaVXkBfroI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2007)

*Grazie Mary..*



Mari' ha detto:


> Motivi che hanno lasciato un segno:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwppplxq0yo&mode=related&search=
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJaVXkBfroI&mode=related&search=


Gran Donna e specialissima voce!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Memory in particolare venne usata da amici per farmi una cassetta per un compleanno con tutti gli eventi principali accaduti l'anno in cui sono nato!


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gran Donna e specialissima voce!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro questo brano in tutte le versioni, pensa che e' stato inciso da circa 150 artisti diversi ... mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto vedere il musical dal vivo in teatro ... pazienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJHzoAmA8Ec&mode=related&search=

Buondi'!


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

A Vous.....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ml3NUIDpFg


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

e..........

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VH4undHgWgU


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

Per questo brano non occorrono parole ... ferocemente la sento, e' mia.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OtVAFrbYnIA&mode=related&search=


----------



## @lex (17 Settembre 2007)

mi è tornato in mente.............
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jeqQM5X_Rvs
parole semplici ma poesia pura, imho.....


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-4letlwLPEo&mode=related&search=

adieu.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-4letlwLPEo&mode=related&search=
> 
> adieu.


bella che è. sai che non la conoscevo affatto?


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bella che è. sai che non la conoscevo affatto?


Eh Anna ... Guccini in alcuni suoi brani mi fa venire la pelle d'oca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' sempre un grande.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

*Riprendiamo ...*

... da qui:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7tTpow2fLo


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

rincaro la dose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

3 Pink Floyd al giorno tolgono il medico di torno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> 3 Pink Floyd al giorno tolgono il medico di torno
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ


 
Full immersion oggi eh???





Bruja


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Full immersion oggi eh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!

La musica non dice nulla alla ragione. è un tipo di struttura al quale non si può dare una spiegazione. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eh Anna ... Guccini in alcuni suoi brani mi fa venire la pelle d'oca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tipo questo?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA4hrDAYVcE


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tipo questo?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quest'uomo e' sempre eccezionale!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quest'uomo e' sempre eccezionale!













Una raza...una faza!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Una raza...una faza!!


beccati questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrg8bLaDs04


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*tocca a me*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCfViBQtnKI


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCfViBQtnKI


Non posso che


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

io mi auto dedico questa... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDT_Wts04rohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0mihgTpfYU


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io mi auto dedico questa...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDT_Wts04ro


Ma prego  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   hai fatto bene


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non posso che


Piani ehhh.... che le so tutte!!

Chi porta la chitarra ?


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io mi auto dedico questa...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDT_Wts04rohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDT_Wts04rohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDT_Wts04ro


 

ma che tipa!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che tipa!


Io la amo... e' completamente fulminata


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io la amo... e' completamente fulminata


anche...mo' ci contendiamo le donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	









convertiamoci..io ci provo..ma non ci riesco...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2007)

*Lassame va...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche...mo' ci contendiamo le donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, non riuscirei a sostenere il fallimento su tutt'e due i fronti sessuali


----------



## Iago (22 Settembre 2007)

*diana krall*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wbGYHwIt0A&mode=related&search=

...qualcuno mi può tradurre cosa dice prima di iniziare a cantare??
grazie.

bella e brava...


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wbGYHwIt0A&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...qualcuno mi può tradurre cosa dice prima di iniziare a cantare??
> grazie.
> ...


EGIA' ... ... ... ramm na recchia ch 'to dic io


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wbGYHwIt0A&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...qualcuno mi può tradurre cosa dice prima di iniziare a cantare??
> grazie.
> ...


Dice che e' un arrangemento di Tizio (jonny Mendel) il quale si e' ispirato a un arrangemento fatto da Tizio stesso per Frank sinatra per l'album "Ring Ding Dong" aggiunge che "Voi tutti lo avete (l'album di Sinatra) e gia' lo sapevate" roba personale credo... poi dice che questo e' un arrangiamento di  Klaus qualcosa uno tra i suoi favoriti


----------



## Iago (22 Settembre 2007)

*grazie*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dice che e' un arrangemento di Tizio (jonny Mendel) il quale si e' ispirato a un arrangemento fatto da Tizio stesso per Frank sinatra per l'album "Ring Ding Dong" aggiunge che "Voi tutti lo avete (l'album di Sinatra) e gia' lo sapevate" roba personale credo... poi dice che questo e' un arrangiamento di  Klaus qualcosa uno tra i suoi favoriti



grazie


----------



## Iago (22 Settembre 2007)

*tiè...*



Mari' ha detto:


> EGIA' ... ... ... ramm na recchia ch 'to dic io



 ...Marì, era na recchia troppa grossa...ascev fore ro monitorr


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

cancella il link che oltre a non aprirsi fa di questo post un vero e proprio mostro visivo


----------



## Iago (22 Settembre 2007)

*eeeehhhhhh*



Mari' ha detto:


> cancella il link che oltre a non aprirsi fa di questo post un vero e proprio mostro visivo




 HO capiito.....un moomentoo


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

*Iago ...*

... voglio essere buona va':



Who's Sorry Now

 Who's sorry now, who's sorry now?
Whose heart is aching for breaking each vow?
Who's sad and blue, who's crying too?
Just like I cried over you...

Right to the end, just like a friend,
I tried to warn you, somehow,
Aaaaaaaaahhh!
You had your way, now you must pay,
We're glad that you're sorry now.

Bellima canzone scritta nel lontano 1923 e resa famosa da Connie Francis nel 1958

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjHJ_snG3RI

Scappo ti/vi leggo dopo


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQ4TL0d7MQ



vabbè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Settembre 2007)

*eh be'*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQ4TL0d7MQ
> 
> 
> 
> vabbè.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Settembre 2007)

*persa...*


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

a me me piasce............
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jsuO6VPT5oo


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

e separando.....
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hpVtgJyCtkk&mode=related&search=

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=oijSxU7gwWM

me piasceno..


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*

Credo che "La voce del silenzio" sia una delle più belle canzoni in assoluto.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che "La voce del silenzio" sia una delle più belle canzoni in assoluto.
> Bruja


concordo.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKVbgkfFygY



Anche perche' alla fine c'e' finita nel rehab


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Pimpi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKVbgkfFygY
> 
> 
> 
> Anche perche' alla fine c'e' finita nel rehab


Sentitevi questa va, che una volta al mese farebbe bene a tutti!!!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hNiV_pT13ag&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sentitevi questa va, che una volta al mese farebbe bene a tutti!!!
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hNiV_pT13ag&mode=related&search=
> ...


questa invece va bene ogni lunedi:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=C3liBP_ae_U&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> questa invece va bene ogni lunedi:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=C3liBP_ae_U&mode=related&search=


 
Vero........... tragicamente vero!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iago (3 Ottobre 2007)

*police live*

nessuno è di Torino? ...e ieri c'è andato?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jXq3hO82cTY

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=l-xsXlwYBus&mode=related&search=


----------



## Iago (3 Ottobre 2007)

*ricordi...*

...e andando al pensiero di quei bei tempi, c'è anche questa degli Smiths....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-53awWPAKMk


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Battisti Mina*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wLyLk7Q4JFs


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fmvmEmeidD4&mode=related&search=

versione Mina

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NbcDNXSQ0Kc


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*oggi inizia così....*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BYJbB9GHM-M


...e qui è pure  nuvolo


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*...di ppiùù...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7AeWU0Y9J6E&mode=related&search=


alzate il volume, se no, potrebbe non arrivarvi ai piedi.....


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*...ultima e la smetto*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oSS_kmpjUIg&mode=related&search=


tenete ancora il volume alzato


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*....*

giuro...è l'ultima 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=58G_pyZzmVU


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*cambiamo registro...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xvFbS3qFkmM


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Buona notte...*

L'amore fa...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GPZXkK-Trj0


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Ma quanto e' carino lui...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxo7mp56UXY


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Sta canzuncella m'aggrada di molto...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kmk6lwcK4E


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_tYi9zWcg

Buongiorno.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_tYi9zWcg
> 
> Buongiorno.


Quant'e' bella questa canzone... e' una delle mie preferite in assoluto...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pHk8ZCMXhNw


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

questa e' carinissima e tanto vera:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zlJrhsAwsX4 






Anche a me piace molto Barsani, e' carino assai


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Questa canzone e' il mio motto...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TJN3PGqDRNg


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9754NizSyIA

Io lo amo


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*e allora...*

ti piacerà anche questa!?
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DbJinyaEPCs&mode=related&search=


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Tuttifavoloso, anche le sculture di calder nello sfondo
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cvhqKWJ1kp0


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

*O T*

Iago come ti senti oggi?


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Marì....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Iago come ti senti oggi?



bene grazie, i fastidi erano legati al temporale di ieri, uno spettacolo di fulmini e saette fantastico, un'attività elettrica elevata...

oggi tende al bello...e metto musica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FdHvCXFnlYY&mode=related&search=

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QEnWY744aHY&mode=related&search=

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RSltbtS8h6o&mode=related&search=


do you like Djavan?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Io sto per trasferirmi in brasile con sbarella... una casina a San Salvador di Bahia e non se ne parla piu'...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=i0KRUGGajto


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ebd9dMHs6iA


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-M-bZ1tbHw8

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WHvNqQ-Q5ao


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*.....*

...è di Caetano anche questa...
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DRx7YzAmhk0

...e questa sta ai brasiliani come "o sole mio" sta ai napoletani
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IFci6qUl_xc


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è di Caetano anche questa...
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DRx7YzAmhk0
> 
> ...e questa sta ai brasiliani come "o sole mio" sta ai napoletani
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IFci6qUl_xc


bellissime 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sfortunatamnte non c'e' una versione con audio decente... ma questa canzone e' allegria pura...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=65B3P0obr-E


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*daniela mercury...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8kWKP53A3NU


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

... ah ah, ci siamo dati alla musica latino americana oggi eh?















Piace molto anche a me.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdbBSnRxOmE















A morte le diete da fame


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Lettrice*

Ma cosa hai mangiato ieri sera?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Va' che oggi e' domenica facciamo il tris


LEI

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DUcJWaC-2Co


L'altra

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_mKG_S1bTU


e questa, qui niente male


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5gnnCjy6l8E

... perche' ricorda che "La vie en rose" qualche volta ...


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Buona domenica*

Ciao bella gente..... un po' di Blues??

Bruja


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xKn-QVQzISo


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lqAuuIDU2sw

Buonanotte!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

Buonanotte anche da me

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_aU02NIFdQM


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buonanotte anche da me
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_aU02NIFdQM


ottima scelta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  film indimenticabile!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2007)

Questa canzone mi mette sempre di buon umore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=YzDiFEqAoUk


----------



## Lettrice (30 Ottobre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=kC_IhmU0dV0


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2007)

Sempre bella, in tutte la stagioni della vita.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=K-VpPGI2S50


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre bella, in tutte la stagioni della vita.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=K-VpPGI2S50


A proposito...è ispirata a una poesia (forse di Calvino?) che avevo letto, ma non ho più trovato. Qualcuno la ricorda?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

Il video e' impagabile 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=SPpa5AmNvhw


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

Guardatevi queste pubblicita' della Mac... sono fantastiche

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxp5kHEzv70

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=wwi8_rRq8os

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=4CPab8U5zTU

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=UH5ZTvmHaIk

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=k2D2MNawQXI


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Forse...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A proposito...è ispirata a una poesia (forse di Calvino?) che avevo letto, ma non ho più trovato. Qualcuno la ricorda?


_Popolo, un giorno aggrapperai le stanche_
_         mani ai cancelli, con brusio d’apiario._
_         Dilagherai, fiumana macilenta,_
_         svelte le dighe della lunga ingiuria._
_         Un esercito lacero ed inerme_
_         pavesato di lutti, strappi e bende_
_         avanzerà alla riconquista tarda_
_         del bene perso in anni di pazienza._

_         Io, non so da che parte, trepidando,_
_         uomini, seguirò il vostro riscatto._
_         Con urla o muto inciterò la furia;_
_         pure se ancora basterà a sbandarvi_
_         un passo udito di padroni o sbirri,_
_         uomini, non guarderò più i vostri occhi,_
_         vili della mia stessa viltà._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> _Popolo, un giorno aggrapperai le stanche_
> _mani ai cancelli, con brusio d’apiario._
> _Dilagherai, fiumana macilenta,_
> _svelte le dighe della lunga ingiuria._
> ...


Interessante...ma non è quella che cercavo che usava immagini poi usate da De Gregori


----------



## Iago (2 Novembre 2007)

*com'è questa???*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zAWS39cf4RI


buonanotte forum....scrivo domani....

bacio.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zAWS39cf4RI
> 
> 
> buonanotte forum....scrivo domani....
> ...


AH.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2007)

*Sempre*

Gabriella "Sempre" viva nei ricordi di tutti.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VmEG0vcsHM


----------



## Lettrice (3 Novembre 2007)

BUON GIORNO

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=faVTixv81IQ


----------



## Lettrice (3 Novembre 2007)

Quanto mi piace a me sto figliuolo coi boccoloni neri...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC9UzFhNlbA


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2007)

*liberi liberi...*

*W il WEEK END !*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jBLEUlUCqWo

( senza boccoli, quasi senza capelli, ma... )


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2007)

*The Beatles*

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=x8fNDfdjXd8

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=wBe85UKa1GQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxyJLxV0_-8


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2007)

*Sharon Jones*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ouI5KcyHfE

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=v5oWJEJBmxE

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=buavwc2ZhpI


----------



## Lettrice (4 Novembre 2007)

Che vi piaccia o meno a me i pieduli non stanno fermi appena la sento... e il video clip e' pure fico

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo_QVq2lGMs


----------



## Iago (5 Novembre 2007)

*che cosa sei...che cosa sei...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez3733enZ0Q


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez3733enZ0Q


... di tutto ... di piu' ... c'e' tanto altro spazio, aspetta ...


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2007)

*Solo per oggi*

Voglio proporre questa bellissima canzone composta da Leon Russell anni 70, ma portata al successo dai The Carpenters nel 72, cantata da tanti e tanti atri artisti ... vi propongo alcuni di loro, purtroppo quella incisa dai Carpenters non l'ho trovata 
*

A SONG FOR YOU*
I've been so many places in my life and time
I've sung a lot of songs I've made some bad rhyme
I've acted out my love in stages
With ten thousand people watching
But we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

I know your image of me is what I hope to be
I've treated you unkindly but darlin' can't you see
There's no one more important to me
Darlin' can't you please see through me
Cause we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynDHyx1Ylt8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThNGX4gk0bc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXGc0OoZEsM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za9i_iEJ8xk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6bD7ymf-Hs

CiaoCiao!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

*LEI*

E chi altri/e  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e' bellissima!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-BstnAVCe4


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

*ANCORA LEI*

Buonanotte!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km2OGgufEgI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km2OGgufEgI


Hai sentito del duetto di Mina e Giorgia nell'ultimo cd di Giorgia?


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai sentito del duetto di Mina e Giorgia nell'ultimo cd di Giorgia?


non ancora, ma sono certa che deve essere qualcosa di speciale


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai sentito del duetto di Mina e Giorgia nell'ultimo cd di Giorgia?


Titolo!??!


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Titolo!??!


"Poche parole"
album "Stonata"


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> "Poche parole"
> album "Stonata"









Thks


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*@lex*

Sono arrivati questi link..... che ne pensi???!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ESb-dKYfs

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LzEmM5sJUd8

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

*PUBBLICITA'*

Leale pero':

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=U7opeGiJyrU


Li ho sempre amati!


E li amaro' per sempre.


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dfwwiQWKvQ4


----------



## Lettrice (21 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leale pero':
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=U7opeGiJyrU
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Novembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=30w8DyEJ__0

Me la dedico... e sono molto emozionata perche' il 6 Dicembre vado al concerto... grazie al mio AMMORE di tendenza


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

riportiamo su questo thread un po' più spesso!


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3jJnF8MPC8


Buonanotte!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3jJnF8MPC8
> 
> 
> Buonanotte!


 
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=5m-xmWHr-Mc&feature=related

buongiorno!


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2007)

*Bella gente*

Buongiorno..... qui piove da ieri..... consoliamoci con una canzone/auspicio cantata da una voce leggendaria!!


http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=V8R_y6B2vr0

Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno! Stamattina mi sono svegliata con in testa questa canzone... a voi!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=838dPcVq0c4


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno! Stamattina mi sono svegliata con in testa questa canzone... a voi!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=838dPcVq0c4


Che bello quel film


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Novembre 2007)

Io da ieri questa... 


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8_oH9mLMtx0


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siBoLc9vxac


bellabellabella!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siBoLc9vxac
> 
> 
> bellabellabella!


Eh ma questa è fantastica Marì!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Novembre 2007)

Io stasera sto più da:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io stasera sto più da:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic



Io a questi li amero' per sempre.


----------



## Iago (24 Novembre 2007)

*buonanotte*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=79G7aJ90ttg



*Chissà Se Lo Sai? - Dalla - Cellamare*
*Ti ho guardato e per il momento
non esistono due occhi come i tuoi
cosi’ neri, cosi’ soli che
se mi guardi ancora e non li muovi
diventan belli anche i miei
e si capisce da come ridi che
fai finta e che non capisci, non vuoi guai
ma ti giuro che per quella bocca che
che quando ti guardo diventa rossa
morirei.
chissa’ se lo sai?
chissa’ se lo sai?
forse tu non lo sai
no, tu non lo sai.
cosi’ parliamo delle distanze, del cielo,
e di dove va a dormire la luna quando esce il sole
chissa’ come era la terra prima che ci fosse l’amore
e sotto quale stella, tra mille anni, se ci sara’ una stella ci si potra’ abbracciare?
e poi la notte col suo silenzio regolare
quel silenzio che a volte sembra la morte
mi da il coraggio di parlare
e di dirti tranquillamente,
di dirtelo finalmente
che ti amo
e che di amarti non smettero’ mai.
cosi’ adesso lo sai, cosi’ adesso lo sai.*​


----------



## Iago (24 Novembre 2007)

*...và bene quì?*

*Amare una persona è… - Omar Falworth*


*Amare una persona è…

Averla senza possederla.
Dare il meglio di sé
senza pensare di ricevere.
Voler stare spesso con lei,
ma senza essere mossi dal bisogno
di alleviare la propria solitudine.
Temere di perderla,
ma senza essere gelosi.
Aver bisogno di lei,
ma senza dipendere.
Aiutarla, ma senza aspettarsi gratitudine.
Essere legati a lei,
pur essendo liberi.
Essere un tutt’uno con lei,
pur essendo se stessi.
Ma per riuscire in tutto ciò,
la cosa più importante da fare è…
accettarla così com’è,
senza pretendere che sia come si vorrebbe.*


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ... va bene qui?




NO. 

Qui e solo per la musica ... piu' in basso c'e' il post per la poesia


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2007)

I veri UFO siano noi ... noi siamo uno scomodo di piu'.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kbynjDi2id8&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=79G7aJ90ttg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupenda


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Novembre 2007)

E vai con la disco music anni 90!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS60JDoK98w&feature=related


----------



## Iago (25 Novembre 2007)

*buonanotte*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mGJ-gaIozyA&feature=related



Artista: *Biagio Antonacci*
Album: *Convivendo - Parte 2*
Titolo: *Eternità*



Amata mia, deve essere cambiato il tempo 
perchè nel mio giardino sboccia 
una rosa. 
averti qui 
è più di quello che aspettavo 
è più del giorno che sognavo 
e sognavo... 
tu fai a me quello che il sole ha fatto a lei 
t'amo e temo, temo e t'amo 
come un suono che se spegni resta lì 
poi perdono e poi tremo 
quando sa di assenza tutto attorno a me. 

Farò di te, l'indirizzo del mio cuore, 
farò con te il sesso mai provato, 
farò di te eternità... 

Amata mia, 
sei fuoco in un camino spento, 
sei acqua quando ho tanta sete, 
sei una rosa..una rosa. 
Non c'è amore che non viva un pianto, 
non c'è.. mai un inverno, e nessun'ombra fermerà questo mio vivere di te, 
mai una morte, mai un dolore, 
mai nessuno, mai nessuno più così 

Avrò con te, l'intesa mai raggiunta, 
avrò con te una vita di traguardi, 
avrò con te...eternità! 

E chissà l'eternità, cosa ci riserverà, 
quanto ci regalerà, quanto poi ci toglierà... 
avrò occhi da bambino e un aereoplano per volare 
e un'altra rosa da guardare... 
(3 volte)


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2007)

*A ME ... ME PIAC*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45bQ1JuApYU&feature=related

C'E' SEMPRE  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 UN MOTIVO


Se rido se piango ci sarà un motivo 
se penso se canto mi sento più vivo 
se vinco se perdo rientra nel gioco 
ma in fondo mi basta che mi pensi un poco 

Se guardo se sento è perchè ci credo 
se parlo e ascolto è perchè ci vedo 
adesso se pensi che sono appagato
hai fatto un errore non ho ancora finito 

Se grido più forte è per farmi sentire 
E poi mi conosci, non amo mentire 
Se cerco ancora la strada più breve 
Lavoro di notte, ne ho date di prove 

E cammino cammino quando il sole è vicino 
e stringo i denti quando tu non mi senti 
e cerco di stare un pò più tranquillo 
se intorno la vita mi vuole che oscillo 
E cammino cammino vado incontro al domani 
mi sento più forte se ti tengo le mani 
e cerco e o m'invento, stravolgo la vita 
perchè tu non dica stavolta è finita. 

Se penso se dico c'è sempre un motivo 
se a volte mi estraneo è perchè non approvo 
e cerco parole che diano più senso 
aspetta un momento adesso ci penso 
ecco ci sono c'è sempre un motivo 
a volte nascosto a volte intuitivo 
dipende dal caso oppure è già scritto 
ed ora ad esempio non so se ti aspetto...e 

Cammino cammino quando il sole è vicino 
e stringo i denti quando tu non mi senti 
e cerco di stare un pò più tranquillo 
se intorno la vita mi vuole che oscillo 
E cammino cammino vado incontro al domani 
mi sento più forte se ti tengo le mani 
e cerco e o m'invento, stravolgo la vita 
perchè tu non dica stavolta è finita. 

Se penso e mi sento un pò più nervoso 
è solo un momento che sa di noioso 
poi passa poi torna non so come dire 
c'è sempre un motivo...per tornare a capire


----------



## Lettrice (25 Novembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=am8C47g41Nk&feature=related

questa canzone mi piace tanto... Peccato sto Pete Doherty sia cosi' convinto


----------



## Lettrice (25 Novembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=rhpfsaJaxVc


----------



## Lettrice (25 Novembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Ckng8Midc


----------



## Lettrice (25 Novembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=ITLs4umWEFw&feature=related


----------



## Iago (25 Novembre 2007)

*buonasera*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ik5VsUgfWyE


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

*QUANTA BELLA INNOCENZA*

Quando guardo questo video mi intenerisco sempre ... se non sbaglio la voce e' del grande Alberto Sordi


http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=30b05224b0476b279ebfe71b517ec138


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

*... voglio essere buona stasera ...*

... prendo a prestito le parole di questa canzone di Venditti

*"ho lasciato gli amici, ho perduto l'amore. 
E quando penso che sia finita, 
è proprio allora che comincia la salita. 

Che fantastica storia è la vita."


*http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=9240b38cf42f181a49713b9056eab935


... a buon intenditore poche parole ... basta con le chiacchiere, occorrono i fatti.


Buonanotte.


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

*URRA!!!*

L'ho trovata!!! ... nella versione originale dei "The Carpenters" album del 1972 e prende nome dal titolo della canzone



* A SONG FOR YOU*
I've been so many places in my life and time
I've sung a lot of songs I've made some bad rhyme
I've acted out my love in stages
With ten thousand people watching
But we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

I know your image of me is what I hope to be
I've treated you unkindly but darlin' can't you see
There's no one more important to me
Darlin' can't you please see through me
Cause we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you
We were alone and I was singing this song for you


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PMgmgDq2Fo






  bellissima! ... sono commossa.


----------



## Iago (30 Novembre 2007)

*buonanotte*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TUBrygtA9eE


...fate l'amore non fate la guerra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2007)

*!*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn7exBrCiUI&feature=related
una canzone d'amore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





MARY MAGDALENE *I don't know how to love him.* 


I don't know how to love him. 
What to do, how to move him. 
I've been changed, yes really changed. 
In these past few days, when I've seen myself, 
I seem like someone else.
I don't know how to take this. 
I don't see why he moves me. 
He's a man. He's just a man. 
And I've had so many men before, 
In very many ways, 
He's just one more.
Should I bring him down? 
Should I scream and shout? 
Should I speak of love, 
Let my feelings out? 
I never thought I'd come to this. 
What's it all about?
Don't you think it's rather funny, 
I should be in this position. 
I'm the one who's always been 
So calm, so cool, no lover's fool, 
Running every show. 
He scares me so.
I never thought I'd come to this. 
What's it all about?
Yet, if he said he loved me, 
I'd be lost. I'd be frightened. 
I couldn't cope, just couldn't cope. 
I'd turn my head. I'd back away. 
I wouldn't want to know. 
He scares me so. 
I want him so. 
I love him so.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2007)

Jesus Christ Superstar, semplicemente "Stupendo" in tutto!


----------



## Iago (1 Dicembre 2007)

*buongiorno a todos*

    DUJE  PARAVISE     
*    					       Melina - E. A. Mario    
* 
*  		  Duje viecchie prufessure 'e cuncertino,
 		  nu juorno, nun avevano che fá.
 		  Pigliájeno 'a chitarra e 'o mandulino
 		  e, 'nParaviso, jèttero a suná:

 		  - Ttuppe-ttù... - "San Pié', arapite!...
 			ve vulimmo divertí..."
 			"Site 'e Napule?! Trasite!
 			e facitece sentí..."

 		  "V'avimm''a fá sentí doje, tre canzone,
 		  ca tutt''o Paraviso ha da cantá:
 		  Suspire 'e vase...Museca 'e passione...
 		  Rrobba ca sulo a Napule se fa...

 		  E 'a sera, 'nParaviso, se sunaje
 		  e tutt''e Sante jèttero a sentí...
 		  'O repertorio nun ferneva maje:
 		  "Carmela, 'o Sole mio, Maria Marí'..."

 		  "Ah, San Pié', chesti ccanzone,
 			sulo Napule 'e ppò fá...
 			arapite stu barcone:
 			'A sentite 'sta cittá?...

 		  E, sott''o sole e 'a luna, vuje sentite
 		  sti vvoce, ca só' voce 'e giuventù...
 		  Si po' scennite llá, nun 'o ccredite?!
 		  Vuje, 'nParaviso, nun turnate cchiù!..."

 		  Ma, doppo poco, da 'a malincunía
 		  'e viecchie se sentettero 'e pigliá:
 		  Suffrévano nu poco 'e nustalgía
 		  e, a Napule, vulèttero turná:

 		  "Mo, San Pié', si permettite,
 			 nuje v'avimm''a salutá..."
 			 "Site pazze! Che dicite?
 			 Nun vulite restá ccá?!"

 		  "Nuje simmo 'e nu paese bello e caro
 		  ca tutto tène e nun se fa lassá:
 		  Pusìlleco, Surriento, Marechiaro...
 		  'O Paraviso nuosto è chillu llá!"




*  Natale si avvicina e dobbiamo iniziare un processo di pace...pace e amore  per tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> DUJE PARAVISE
> *                     Melina - E. A. Mario *
> 
> *         Duje viecchie prufessure 'e cuncertino,*
> ...


Un capolavoro!


----------



## Iago (1 Dicembre 2007)

*Persa...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un capolavoro!




...che dici...la trovi azzeccata al momento storico del forum??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...che dici...la trovi azzeccata al momento storico del forum??


Dici che è obbligatorio per avere Marechiaro ...beccarsi la camorra?


----------



## Iago (1 Dicembre 2007)

*NO!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici che è obbligatorio per avere Marechiaro ...beccarsi la camorra?



assolutamente no, la camorra è un modo di vivere personale, e consentimelo, io che son di qua ci combatto da quando sono nato, soprattutto per difendere me da questo modo di vivere e di pensare, per cercare di dare un terreno diverso e alternativo alle mie figlie...


qui da me, bisogna difendersi di più per poter vivere, finchè si è disposti a farlo, si rimane...ma andarsene non è assolutamente una vergogna, quando è necessario, 
forse un giorno lo farò, ma sapendo sempre di ritornare...resistere e se è il caso, ritornare sempre.


----------



## Mari' (1 Dicembre 2007)

Napoli e' come una Donna/Uomo/Amante, o la Ami o la Odi ... non ci sono mezze misure.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici che è obbligatorio per avere Marechiaro ...beccarsi la camorra?





Iago ha detto:


> assolutamente no, la camorra è un modo di vivere personale, e consentimelo, io che son di qua ci combatto da quando sono nato, soprattutto per difendere me da questo modo di vivere e di pensare, per cercare di dare un terreno diverso e alternativo alle mie figlie...
> 
> 
> qui da me, bisogna difendersi di più per poter vivere, finchè si è disposti a farlo, si rimane...ma andarsene non è assolutamente una vergogna, quando è necessario,
> forse un giorno lo farò, ma sapendo sempre di ritornare...resistere e se è il caso, ritornare sempre.





Mari' ha detto:


> Napoli e' come una Donna/Uomo/Amante, o la Ami o la Odi ... non ci sono mezze misure.


Era una metafora ...riferita al forum
Credo che a volte resistere alla camorra, vera, sia eroico.


----------



## Iago (1 Dicembre 2007)

*aahhhh, ok!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era una metafora ...*riferita al forum*
> Credo che a volte resistere alla camorra, vera, sia eroico.



non l'avevo colto...segno sincero che si deve andare oltre e dimenticare...


sai come si dice no?

fà ben è scuordat
fà mal e arricuordat


traduzione per il resto del mondo:
 fai del bene e dimentica, fai del male e ricordatene...


----------



## Iago (1 Dicembre 2007)

*...a dopo*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=oSS_kmpjUIg


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Dicembre 2007)

quella ragazza...è ... carina


----------



## Mari' (1 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> non l'avevo colto...segno sincero che si deve andare oltre e *dimenticare...
> *
> 
> sai come si dice no?
> ...


... si puo' perdonare, ma dimenticare e' impossibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella ragazza...è ... carina


E' un'attrice che "messa" in tuttaltro modo sembra un'altra e ha un'aria molto normale ...ogni volta che vedo questo video (canzone bellissima!) corro a prendere la matita per gli occhi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKaFeZEv5yE&feature=related

*Se tu non torni 
*Se tu non torni 
non tornerà neanche l'estate 
e resteremo qui io e mia madre 
a guardare la pioggia. 

Se tu non torni 
non torneranno neanche le rondini 
e resteremo qui io e mio padre 
a guardare il cielo. 

Se tu non torni 
non tornerà nemmeno il sole 
e resteremo qui io e mio fratello a guardare ai terra... 
...Che era così bella quando ci correvi 
con un profumo d'erba che tu respiravi 
era così grande se l'attraversavi e non finiva mai. 

Così stanotte voglio una stella a farmi compagnia 
che ti serva da lontano ad indicarti la via 
così amore amore amore, amore dove. sei? 
Se non torni non c'è vita nei giorni miei. 

Se tu non torni 
non torneranno i bei tramonti
e resterò con me a contemplare la sera... 
...Che era così bella quando ci correvi 
con un profumo d'erba che tu respiravi 
era così grande se l'attraversavi e non finiva mai. 

Così stanotte voglio una stella a farmi compagnia 
che ti serva da lontano ad indicarti la via 
così amore amore amore, amore dove sei? 
Se tu non torni non c'è vita nei giorni miei."


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Dicembre 2007)

Miguel Bosè è un figo da paura!
Scusate l'apprezzamento critico!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Miguel Bosè è un figo da paura!
> Scusate l'apprezzamento critico!!!!


...e ...ehm ...impossibile


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (1 Dicembre 2007)

*...*

È per te che sono verdi gli alberi 
e rosa i fiocchi in maternità 
è per te che il sole brucia a luglio 
è per te tutta questa città 
è per te che sono bianchi i muri 
e la colomba vola 
è per te il 13 dicembre 
è per te la campanella a scuola 
è per te ogni cosa che c'è ninna na ninna e... 
è per te che a volte piove a giugno 
è per te il sorriso degli umani 
è per te un'aranciata fresca 
è per te lo scodinzolo dei cani 
è per te il colore delle foglie 
la forma strana della nuvole 
è per te il succo delle mele 
è per te il rosso delle fragole 
è per te ogni cosa che c'è ninna na ninna e... 
è per te il profumo delle stelle 
è per te il miele e la farina 
è per te il sabato nel centro 
le otto di mattina 
è per te la voce dei cantanti 
la penna dei poeti 
è per te una maglietta a righe 
è per te la chiave dei segreti 
è per te ogni cosa che c'è ninna na ninna e... 
è per te il dubbio e la certezza 
la forza e la dolcezza 
è per te che il mare sa di sale 
è per te la notte di natale 
è per te ogni cosa che c'è 
ninna na ninna e...



avrai sorrisi sul tuo viso
come ad agosto grilli e stelle
storie fotografate dentro un album
rilegato in pelle
tuoni di aerei supersonici
che fanno alzar la testa
e il buio all'alba che si fa d'argento
alla finestra
avrai un telefono vicino
che vuol dire gia' aspettare
schiuma di cavalloni pazzi
che s'inseguono nel mare
e pantaloni bianchi da
tirare fuori che e' gia' estate
un treno per l'america
senza fermate
avrai due lacrime
piu' dolci da seccare
un sole che si uccide
e pescatori di telline
e neve di montagne
e pioggia di colline
avrai un legnetto di cremino
da succhiare
avrai una donna acerba
e un giovane dolore
viali di foglie in fiamme
ad incendiarti il cuore
avrai una sedia per posarti e ore
vuote come uova di cioccolato
ed un amico che ti avra' deluso
tradito ingannato
avrai avrai avrai
il tuo tempo per andar lontano
camminerai dimenticando
ti fermerai sognando
avrai avrai avrai la stessa mia
triste speranza e sentirai
di non avere amato mai abbastanza
se amore amore avrai
avrai parole nuove da cercare
quando viene sera
e cento ponti da passare
e far suonare la ringhiera
la prima sigaretta che
ti fuma in bocca un po' di tosse
natale di agrifoglio
e candeline rosse
avrai un lavoro da sudare
mattini fradici di brividi e rugiada
giochi elettronici
e sassi per la strada
avrai ricordi ombrelli
e chiavi da scordare
avrai carezze
per parlare con i cani
e sara' sempre
di domenica domani
e avrai discorsi
chiusi dentro e mani
che frugano le tasche della vita
ed una radio
per sentire che
la guerra e' finita
avrai avrai avrai
il tuo tempo per andar lontano
camminerai dimenticando
ti fermerai sognando
avrai avrai avrai
la stessa mia triste speranza
e sentirai di non aver
amato mai abbastanza
se amore amore amore
amore avrai


----------



## Iago (1 Dicembre 2007)

*come và?*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYurtctvp9M


A mezzanotte sai 
che io ti penserò 
ovunque tu sarai, sei mia 
e stringerò il cuscino fra le braccia 
mentre cercherò il tuo viso 
che splendido nell'ombra apparirà 
mi sembrerà di cogliere 
una stella in mezzo al ciel, 
così tu non sarai lontano 
quando brillerai nella mia mano. 
Ma non vorrei che tu 
a mezzanotte e tre, 
stai già pensando a un altro uomo. 
Mi sento già sperduto 
e la mia mano 
dove prima tu brillavi, 
è diventata un pugno chiuso, sai. 
Cattivo come adesso 
non lo sono stato mai, 
e quando mezzanotte viene, 
se davvero mi vuoi bene, 
pensami mezz'ora almeno, 
e dal pugno chiuso 
una carezza nascerà. 
E stringerò il cuscino fra le braccia 
mentre cercherò il tuo viso 
che splendido nell'ombra apparirà. 
Ma non vorrei che tu 
a mezzanotte e tre, 
stai già pensando a un altro uomo. 
Mi sento già sperduto 
e la mia mano 
dove prima tu brillavi, 
è diventata un pugno chiuso, sai. 
Cattivo come adesso 
non lo sono stato mai, 
e quando mezzanotte viene, 
se davvero mi vuoi bene, 
pensami mezz'ora almeno, 
e dal pugno chiuso 
una carezza nascerà.  




...a volte, una carezza può far più male di un pugno...


----------



## Old SarahM. (1 Dicembre 2007)

*canticchio spesso tra me e me*

Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself

I just don't know what to do with myself
I don't know what to do with myself
planning everything for two
doing everything with you
and now that we're through
I just don't know what to do

I just don't know what to do with myself
I don't know what to do with myself
movies only make me sad
parties make me feel as bad
cause I'm not with you
I just don't know what to do

like a summer rose
needs the sun and rain
I need your sweet love
to beat love away

well I don't know what to do with myself
just don't know what to do with myself
planning everything for two
doing everything with you
and now that we're through
I just don't know what to do

like a summer rose
needs the sun and rain
I need your sweet love
to beat love away

I just don't know what to do with myself
just don't know what to do with myself
just don't know what to do with myself
I don't know what to do with myself


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp6A1KeXDC0


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=oSS_kmpjUIg


La invierei a chi dico io...


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h8SFL3sRWo


Si, d'accordo l'incontro,
un'emozione che ti scoppia dentro
l'invito a cena dove c'è atmosfera,
la barba fatta con estrema cura....
La macchina a lavare ed era ora!
Hai voglia di far centro quella sera,
si d'accordo ma poi...
 Tutto il resto è noia, no,
non ho detto gioia, ma noia, noia,
noia....maledetta noia......
 Si, lo so il primo bacio,
il cuore ingenuo che ci casca ancora.....
un lungo abbraccio e l'illusione dura
rifiuti di pensare a un'avventura
E dici cose giuste al tempo giusto,
e pensi che ciò che è fatto è tutto a posto...
Si, d'accordo ma poi.....
 Tutto il resto.....
 Poi la notte d'amore,
per sistemare casa un pomeriggio
sul letto le lenzuola color grigio,
funziona tutto come un'orologio...
La prima sera devi dimostrare,
che al mondo solo tu sai far l'amore......
si, d'accordo ma poi....
 Tutto il resto....
 Si, d'accordo il primo anno,
ma l'entusiasmo che ti è rimasto ancora,
è brutta copia di quello che era
cominciano i silenzi della sera...
inventi feste e inviti gente a casa
così non pensi almeno fai qualcosa
si, d'accordo, ma poi....
 Tutto il resto.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

*...*

*Rimmel*
E qualcosa rimane, fra le pagine chiare, 
fra le pagine scure, 
e cancello il tuo nome dalla mia facciata 
e confondo i miei alibi e le tue ragioni, 
i miei alibi e le tue ragioni. 
Chi mi ha fatto le carte mi ha chiamato vincente 
ma lo zingaro è un trucco. 
Ma un futuro invadente, fossi stato un pò più giovane, 
l'avrei distrutto con la fantasia, 
l'avrei stracciato con la fantasia.

Ora le tue labbra puoi spedirle a un indirizzo nuovo 
e la mia faccia sovrapporla 
a quella di chissà chi altro. 
I tuoi quattro assi, bada bene, di un colore solo, 
li puoi nascondere o giocare come vuoi 
o farli rimanere buoni amici come noi.

Santa voglia di vivere e dolce Venere di Rimmel. 
Come quando fuori pioveva e tu mi domandavi 
se per caso avevi ancora quella foto 
in cui tu sorridevi e non guardavi. 
Ed il vento passava sul tuo collo di pelliccia 
e sulla tua persona e quando io, 
senza capire, ho detto sì. 
Hai detto "E' tutto quel che hai di me". 
È tutto quel che ho di te.

Ora le tue labbra puoi spedirle a un indirizzo nuovo 
e la mia faccia sovrapporla 
a quella di chissà chi altro. 
I tuoi quattro assi, bada bene, di un colore solo, 
li puoi nascondere o giocare come vuoi 
o farli rimanere buoni amici come noi.​*Imparo a suonare la chitarra
*Una guida pratica e completa
19,00 euro

*Innocenti evasioni*
La bio-discografia illustrata su Lucio Battisti 
22,00 euro*

Non sarà un'avventura*
Lucio Battisti e il Jazz italiano
10,00 euro
Vai al libro​


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

SAVE A PRAYER

You saw me standing by the wall corner of a main street 
And the lights are flashing on your window sill 
All alone ain't much fun so you're looking for the thrill 
And you know just what it takes and where to go 

Don't say a prayer for me now, save it till the morning after 
No don't say a prayer for me now, save it till the morning after 

Feel the breeze deep on the inside look you down into your well 
If you can you'll see the world in all his fire 
Take a chance like all dreamers can't find another way 
You don't have to dream at all just live a day 

Don't say a prayer for me now, save it till the morning after 
No don't say a prayer for me now, save it till the morning after 
Save it till the morning after, save it till the morning after 

Pretty looking road I try to hold the rising floods that fill my skin 
Don't ask me why I'll keep my promise melt the ice 
And you wanted to dance so I asked you to dance but fear is in yor soul 
Some people call it a one night stand but we can call it paradise 

Don't say a prayer for me now, save it till the morning after 
No don't say a prayer for me now, 
save it till the morning after 
Save it till the morning after, 
save it till the morning after 
Save it till the morning after, 
save it till the morning after 
Save a prayer till the morning after, 
save a prayer till the morning after 
Save a prayer till the morning after, 
save a prayer till the morning after 
Save a prayer till the morning after


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

e se tu mi stai sprecando no
ti giuro no oh oh
solitudine ne sento in questa stanza
anche se di gente non ne manca mai
io mi sento come un cane bastonato
dalla rabbia di chi amare piu' non sa
qualche amica per distrarmi 
ma e' di troppo
e nemmeno di scusarmi poi mi va 
mi va ah
di occasioni qualche volta ne ho
delusioni di piu' non lo so
ma ogni tanto vieni in mente 
dio dimenticarti non so 
non so 
non so
oltretutto tu non sei come lei
tu distruggi tutto quello che sei
ma se tu ti stai sprecando no 
ti giuro non ci sto 
na na na
na na na
na na na
na na na
na na na
canto suono bevo fumo e ballo tanto
tanto da poi non capire quasi piu'
tu sei suono fumo e cibo dell'amore
che io sfoglio con chi leggere non sa
non sa 
di occasioni qualche volta ne ho
delusioni di piu' non lo so
ma ogni tanto vieni in mente 
dio dimenticarti non so 
non so 
non so
oltretutto tu non sei come lei
tu distruggi tutto quello che sei
ma se tu ti stai sprecando no 
ti giuro non ci sto 
na na na
na na na
na na na
na na na
na na na
e se tu ti stai sprecando no 
ti giuro non ci sto


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

ci credevo ho detto
e' lei o no
tra tanti amici
non ti aspettavo qui
solita sera e
la solita tribu'
tu che mi dici
stai sempre con i tuoi
e ti accompagnava
un'emozione forte
e ti accompagnava ancora
la solita canzone
na na na na na na na na na na
ma quanto tempo e ancora
ti fai sentire dentro
quanto tempo e ancora
rimbalzi tra i miei sensi
quanto tempo e ancora
ti metti proprio al centro
quanto tempo e ancora
mi viene da star male
e sento che
se te ne vai adesso
io potrei morire
che se te ne vai adesso
ancora tu l'amore
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na na
tra tanti amici
che sono anche i tuoi
guardali bene
non cambieranno mai
saluti e baci poi
prendi e te ne vai
si' forse e' meglio
cosi' non mi vedrai
piangere poi ridere
poi prenderti un po' in giro
fingere davanti a tutti
di aver dimenticato
Na na na na na na na na na na
ma quanto tempo e ancora
ti fai sentire dentro
quanto tempo e ancora
rimbalzi tra i miei sensi
quanto tempo e ancora
ti metti sempre al centro
quanto tempo e ancora
ancora tu l'amoreeee
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na
ma quanto tempo e ancora
ti fai sentire dentro
quanto tempo e ancora
rimbalzi tra i miei sensi
quanto tempo e ancora
ti metti sempre al centro
quanto tempo e ancora
ancora tu l'amore
Na na na na na na


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> SAVE A PRAYER
> 
> You saw me standing by the wall corner of a main street
> And the lights are flashing on your window sill
> ...


Stupenda....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCD4rtcOgHE


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stupenda....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCD4rtcOgHE


il video poi.....non ne parliamo proprio......ne ho consumati pacchetti di fazzoletti....aspetta che te ne posto un altro di video.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

*per la prof giusy.....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVjTVsjEw6Q....
vedi un po' se ti piace....


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> il video poi.....non ne parliamo proprio......ne ho consumati pacchetti di fazzoletti....aspetta che te ne posto un altro di video.....


Premetto che i Duran Duran sono il mito di quando ero bambina....
Avevo un mega poster di Simon Le Bon, non vi sto a dire i pianti per il film "Sposerò Simon Le Bon"!!!! Volevo interpretarlo io!!!!!
Comunque la mia preferita è "Come undone"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFbDhbl3QPY&feature=related


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Premetto che i Duran Duran sono il mito di quando ero bambina....
> Avevo un mega poster di Simon Le Bon, non vi sto a dire i pianti per il film "Sposerò Simon Le Bon"!!!! Volevo interpretarlo io!!!!!
> Comunque la mia preferita è "Come undone"...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFbDhbl3QPY&feature=related


simon non sposarti, simon non sposarti.....ti ricordi la scena di quando la mattina di natale....il ragazzo va da Clizia a portarle il video della sera prima?????quello cn la registrazione di DJ television?


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVjTVsjEw6Q....
> vedi un po' se ti piace....


Bella...ma troppo troppo triste....
Non ce la posso fare....


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> simon non sposarti, simon non sposarti.....ti ricordi la scena di quando la mattina di natale....il ragazzo va da Clizia a portarle il video della sera prima?????quello cn la registrazione di DJ television?


Si....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Che sofferenza.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehi.....macchisenefotte di simon le bon
che tra l'altro ha messo su pure un po' di panza.....
pensa alla vita reale...anche se nn sempre è tanto bella......


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ehi.....macchisenefotte di simon le bon
> che tra l'altro ha messo su pure un po' di panza.....
> pensa alla vita reale...anche se nn sempre è tanto bella......


Simon Le Bon rimane un mito... 
Ho appena scoperto una sua cover di "Perfect Day"...
Not so bad....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf3C6rLwK0Y&feature=related


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Simon Le Bon rimane un mito...
> Ho appena scoperto una sua cover di "Perfect Day"...
> Not so bad....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf3C6rLwK0Y&feature=related


bellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
che ci fai a casa di domenica pomeriggio?
la stracciatella t'è rimasta sullo stomaco?


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> bellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> che ci fai a casa di domenica pomeriggio?
> la stracciatella t'è rimasta sullo stomaco?




















Non lo so neanch'io...
Aspetto non si sa cosa....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non lo so neanch'io...
> Aspetto non si sa cosa....


ricordi waiting for godot?
non aspettare giusy....agisci
vivitela la tua vita, non farti vivere da lei....scusa se te lo dico, ma leggendoti un po' sembra che tu stia messa così....


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ricordi waiting for godot?
> non aspettare giusy....agisci
> vivitela la tua vita, non farti vivere da lei....scusa se te lo dico, ma leggendoti un po' sembra che tu stia messa così....


Purtroppo non riesco a vivermela come vorrei.... Troppe difficoltà, troppi impedimenti, quando riparto c'è subito qualcosa che mi blocca....
Allora mi rimetto in fase d'attesa... che per fortuna dura poco perchè con le mani in mano non so stare... ma ogni tanto sento la necessità di stare per conto mio... per reagire....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non riesco a vivermela come vorrei.... Troppe difficoltà, troppi impedimenti, quando riparto c'è subito qualcosa che mi blocca....
> Allora mi rimetto in fase d'attesa... che per fortuna dura poco perchè con le mani in mano non so stare... ma ogni tanto sento la necessità di stare per conto mio... per reagire....


non parlo solo dell'amore giusy, anche se scrivendo in questo forum .....
voglio dire, in generale, affronta le cose a testa alta e sguardo avanti....pensa che il msg di benvenutosui miei cellulari sono, da un lato..."in me ci sono coraggio e forza"...dall'altro "non sarò più vittima delle mie paure"....ci lavoro su che è 'na vita......prima o poi qualcosa cambierà....


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non parlo solo dell'amore giusy, anche se scrivendo in questo forum .....
> voglio dire, in generale, affronta le cose a testa alta e sguardo avanti....pensa che il msg di benvenutosui miei cellulari sono, da un lato..."in me ci sono coraggio e forza"...dall'altro "non sarò più vittima delle mie paure"....ci lavoro su che è 'na vita......prima o poi qualcosa cambierà....


Ma il mio unico punto debole è la sfera sentientale....
In tutto il resto, come si suol dire, "gagliarda e tosta!"!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma il mio unico punto debole è la sfera sentientale....
> In tutto il resto, come si suol dire, "gagliarda e tosta!"!


mmmmm........giusy....di csa hai paura quando ti relazioni con un uomo?


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> mmmmm........giusy....di csa hai paura quando ti relazioni con un uomo?


Io di nulla... A quanto pare sono loro ad aver paura di me...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io di nulla... A quanto pare sono loro ad aver paura di me...


troppe palle...troppo perfetta....
riprendiamo dopo....il pupo piange


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> troppe palle...troppo perfetta....
> riprendiamo dopo....il pupo piange


Si, può essere....


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

*amore*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> troppe palle...troppo perfetta....
> riprendiamo dopo....il pupo piange


 

e troppo _poco _cosa? allora


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e troppo _poco _cosa? allora


Troppo poco..leggera...forse....


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Troppo poco..leggera...forse....


mi correggo...giusy



si, troppo poco disponibile a confermare la loro virilità.

tutto qui.

nulla di arcano.


sono molto piu' semplici, di quanto immaginiamo, persa ha ragione.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbJqswLi3uE


 

ammazza

_belli capelli_


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Vabbeh ... andiamo avanti 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVAvkiqBHBY


*Blumun*


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbeh ... andiamo avanti
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVAvkiqBHBY
> ...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ddGhDOunq0w&feature=related



sostituisci il verso con :
_anche uno stronzolo come me_


e svegliati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ddGhDOunq0w&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... nun tengo genio ...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37HnCrVEKpE

"Cosa ci fai
in mezzo a tutta questa gente
sei tu che vuoi
o in fin dei conti non ti frega niente
tanti ti cercano
spiazzati da una luce senza futuro
altri si allungano
vorrebbero tenerti nel loro buio..."


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Ligabue*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-68ioUMXzg


A parte che gli anni passano per non ripassare più 
e il cielo promette di tutto ma resta nascosto lì dietro il suo blu 
ed anche le donne passano qualcuna anche per di qua 
qualcuna ci ha messo un minuto 
qualcuna è partita ma non se ne va 

Niente paura, niente paura 
Niente paura, ci pensa la vita mi han detto così... 
Niente paura, niente paura 
niente paura, si vede la luna perfino da qui. 

A parte che ho ancora il vomito per quello che riescono a dire 
Non so se son peggio le balle oppure le facce che riescono a fare. 
A parte che i sogni passano se uno li fa passare 
alcuni li hai sempre difesi altri hai dovuto vederli finire 

Niente paura, niente paura 
Niente paura, ci pensa la vita mi han detto così... 
Niente paura, niente paura 
niente paura, si vede la luna perfino da qui. 

Tira sempre un vento che non cambia niente 
mentre cambia tutto sembra aria di tempesta. 
Senti un po' che vento forse cambia niente 
certo cambia tutto sembra aria bella fresca. 

A parte che i tempi stringono e tu li vorresti allargare 
e intanto si allarga la nebbia e avresti potuto vivere al mare. 
Ed anche le stelle cadono alcune sia fuori che dentro 
per un desiderio che esprimi te ne rimangono fuori altri cento. 

Niente paura, niente paura 
Niente paura, ci pensa la vita mi han detto così... 
Niente paura, niente paura 
niente paura, si vede la luna perfino da qui. 

Niente paura, niente paura.


----------



## Old SarahM. (2 Dicembre 2007)

*uauuu*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Da gennaio cambio lavoroooo, uauuuu  

	
	
		
		
	


	















*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Questa song è per me, cantata dalla superfavolosa Meg, sentite che figata!!!*[/FONT]


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZPf3QMKUcg*



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Senza paura*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Vanoni, De Moraes, Toquinho_[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ma come fai, quando tu sei bambino, 
a prendere coraggio e fede nel destino 
se papà ti mette per castigo al buio poi di notte a letto 
zitto che c'è il lupo zitto, che c'è il lupo, zitto che c'è il lupo.
E la mamma dice chiamo l'uomo nero, 
chiamo il bau bau, ti mangia tutto intero, 
nella notte scura, ti fa la puntura, ti fa la puntura, ti fa la puntura.

Ma passa per il buio senza paura.
Ma passa per il buio senza paura.
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ma passa per il buio senza paura.

Poi all'improvviso ti arriva l'età di amare follemente 
l'uomo che non va, non c'è via d'uscita nè di qua nè di là, 
tuo padre griderà, tua madre pregherà, 
tua madre pregherà, tua madre pregherà.
L'amante poi si butta giù dal fabbricato, 
perchè quello che è facile diventa complicato, 
dato che la vita è dura, che la vita è dura, che la vita è dura.

Ma passa per l'amore senza paura.
Ma passa per l'amore senza paura.
Ma passa per l'amore senza paura.

Il pericolo c'è, fa parte del gioco, tu non farci caso sennò vivi poco,
tieni sempre duro, comincia di nuovo, comincia di nuovo, comincia di nuovo.
Anche per la strada tu stai rischiando, 
stai sovrappensiero, stai rimurginando,
passa la vettura della spazzatura 
ed il conducente aumenta l'andatura, aumenta l'andatura, aumenta l'andatura.

Ma vai per la tua strada senza paura.
Ma vai per la tua strada senza paura.
Ma vai per la tua strada senza paura.

Ed un bel giorno di qualunque settimana, 
ed un bel giorno di qualunque settimana, battono alla porta, 
battono alla porta, è un telegramma, lei ti sta chiamando, 
è un telegramma, lei ti sta chiamando.
Per uno viene presto per l'altro tardi, comunque presto o tardi 
tranquilla e sicura, viene senza avviso, viene e ti cattura, 
viene e ti cattura, viene e ti cattura.

Ma passa per la morte senza paura.
Ma passa per la morte senza paura.
Ma passa per la morte senza paura.

Ma passa per il buio senza paura.
Ma passa per l'amore senza paura.
Ma vai per la tua via senza paura.
Ma passa per la morte senza paura.[/FONT]


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=caT9PdYZBHs


Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là,
ma quando la morte tri coglierà
che ti resterà delle tue voglie?
Vanità di vanità.
Sei felice, sei, dei pensieri tuoi,
godendo solo d'argento e d'oro,
alla fine che ti resterà?
Vanità di vanità.

Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là,
seguendo sempre felicità,
sano, allegro e senza affanni...
Vanità di vanità.

Se ora guardi allo specchio il tuo volto sereno
non immagini certo quel che un giorno sarà della tua vanità.

Tutto vanità, solo vanità,
vivete con gioia e semplicità,
state buoni se potete...
tutto il resto è vanità.

Tutto vanità, solo vanità,
lodate il Signore con umiltà,
a lui date tutto l'amore,
nulla più vi mancherà.

Buonanotte


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... prendo a prestito le parole di questa canzone di Venditti
> 
> *"ho lasciato gli amici, ho perduto l'amore. *
> *E quando penso che sia finita, *
> ...

















Notte Marì!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Notte Marì!!


Bella eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Buonanotte anche a te.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poi magari mi spieghi perchè dall'altra parte hai scritto ' nonostante tutto'
nonostante che?


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poi magari mi spieghi perchè dall'altra parte hai scritto ' nonostante tutto'
nonostante che?


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> poi magari mi spieghi perchè dall'altra parte hai scritto *' nonostante tutto'*
> nonostante che?



Sai na cosa Dere?

Non mi ricordo piu'!



Comunque bella tutto a posto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  niente di cui curarsi.


Oggi qui sole, con bellissimo cielo azzurro.



Buondi'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=caT9PdYZBHs
> 
> 
> Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là,
> ...


Uomo coerente ...sta con la ragazza dei 19 anni!


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uomo coerente ...sta con la ragazza dei 19 anni!


M'interessa l'artista ... il gossip me ne frego.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> M'interessa l'artista ... il gossip me ne frego.


Che gossip?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...non hai letto bene: ne apprezzavo la coerenza. L'ho conosciuto ai tempi dell'università e ho conosciuto la ragazza che è diventata ed è tuttora sua moglie (Luisa) che collabora con lui.


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che gossip?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa avevo capito male.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtwSxi9BGIU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI6KTW0Z-4Y&feature=related

Si è capito che mi piace la musica anni 90 (e 80)???


----------



## Iago (5 Dicembre 2007)

*...doppia dose...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TYj3w1O1ZyI

Traduzione       testi canzoni​ [FONT=Tahoma, Arial, serif]*Tempo di cambiare    - daniele pino

*


[/FONT]                 
[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, serif]C'è una strega dentro l'anima
Che mi porta dritto a te
La sua magia e la sua pratica fanno di me
Una preda da stanare
Senza scampo e si va bene
Non sarà la fine del mondo
Se ho toccato il fondo
I need a new direction
I need a new direction

C'è una strega dentro l'anima
Che  ogni giorno mangia un pò di me
Ed è fuori da ogni logica ma forse c'è
Un messaggio da capire, c'è una pista da seguire
Noi facciamo tutti parte della stessa sorte
I need a new direction
I need a new direction

É tempo di cambiare di non lasciarsi andare
Di vivere la vita cosi
Come un angelo o un assassino
Ognuno nel suo passato
Ognuno col suo destino

C'è una strega dentro l'anima
Che ogni notte mi parla di te
Nel suo libro c'è una formula per me
Che ho bisogno del tuo amore
Ho bisogno di star bene
Io non voglio indifferenza
Voglio più coscienza
I need a new direction
I need a new direction

É tempo di cambiare di non lasciarsi andare
Di vivere la vita cosi
Come un angelo o un assassino
Ognuno nel suo mondo

É tempo di cambiare di non lasciarsi andare
Di vivere la vita cosi
Come un angelo o un assassino
Ognuno nel suo passato
Ognuno col suo destino[/FONT]





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gorZKbg9QB4​

*Giorgia*

_A.Fornaciari - M.Vergnaghi - m.Saggese_
_(2001)_
 Voglio parlare al tuo cuore,
Leggera come la neve
Anche i silenzi lo sai,
Hanno parole.
 Dopo la pioggia ed il gelo,
Oltre le stelle ed il cielo
Vedo fiorire il buono di noi
Il sole e l'azzurro
Sopra i nevai.
 Vorrei illuminarti l'anima
Nel blu dei giorni tuoi più fragili
Io ci sarò
Come una musica
Come domenica
Di sole e d'azzurro.
 Voglio parlare al tuo cuore
Come acqua fresca d'estate
Far rifiorire quel buono di noi
Anche se tu, non lo sai.
 Vorrei illuminarti l'anima
Nel blu dei giorni tuoi più fragili
Io ci sarò
Come una musica
Come domenica
Di sole e d'azzurro.
 Vorrei liberarti l'anima, come vorrei
Nel blu dei giorni tuoi e fingere
Che ci sarò
Come una musica,
Come domenica
Di sole e d'azzurro.
 Voglio parlare al tuo cuore
Voglio vivere per te
Di sole e d'azzurro.



buona giornata.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMZFi9Z3gz0


... etcetcetc ...


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

Stasera, si cambia musica.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPY9-PBwTE

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yex1yyySpyM

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=erJc4dzZ3IA


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

*Che bella gente
*
Ilala ilalà ilalà...  
Cie bella gente capisce tutto  
Sa il motivo ma non il trucco  
Scruta dietro persiane vecchie ormai  
Ti fa sempre gran domande  
Poi ti intaglia come un diamante  
Aspetta che tu crolli per poter dire agli altri  
«L'avevo detto io»  
Bisognerebbe stare tutti zitti  
Non dare retta neanche ai tuoi fratelli  
Parlare piano piano a bassa voce  
Vedi Gesù che l'hanno messo in croce  
Embè Embè  
Vuoi o non vuoi devi fare così  
Io sulla croce ci andrei  
Ma per chi, per chi  
Ilalà ilala ilala ilala...  
Che bella gente capisce tutto  
Sa il motivo ma non il trucco  
Ha pistole con proiettili di malignità  
Bisognerebbe caricarle a salve  
E far di gomma tutti quei pugnali  
Che se ti giri per un solo istante  
Te li ritrovi conficcati alle spalle  
Embè Embè  
Vuoi o non vuoi devi fare così  
io pugnalato sarei  
Ma da chi, da chi  
Aspetterò  
Che mi darete addosso  
Aspetterò  
Fermo qui al mio posto canterò...  
* Per esempio certe volte preferisco i matti  
Perché dicono quello che pensano e non accettano ricatti e compromessi  
Non si confondono con gli altri  
Nel bene, nel male rimangono se stessi  *
Tu non accontentarti di restare in superficie  
Ma scava nel profondo oltre la radice e le apparenze  
Amami per quel che sono veramente  
E resterò con te per sempre  
Ilalà ilala ilala ilala... Che bella gente

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XRdj6LIW5p8


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

*UN GRANDE*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzMUAcy-4f0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwm1HCHonjI&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxjGBHvcpFA&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (9 Dicembre 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ePg1tbia9Bg&feature=related

Visti l'altro giorno... gli olandesi ai concerti sembrano baccala' surgelato... ho anche visto un ragazzetto con l'accendino su', gli avrei dato fuoco... non ci sono piu' le folle di un tempo ai concerti rock ...


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2007)

*Jovanotti*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU-S1JRXEkw


Io lo so che non sono solo
 anche quando sono solo
 io lo so che non sono solo
 io lo so che non sono solo
 anche quando sono solo

 sotto un cielo di stelle e di satelliti
 tra i colpevoli le vittime e i superstiti
 un cane abbaia alla luna
 un uomo guarda la sua mano
 sembra quella di suo padre
 quando da bambino
 lo prendeva come niente e lo sollevava su
 era bello il panorama visto dall'alto
 si gettava sulle cose prima del pensiero
 la sua mano era piccina ma afferrava il mondo intero
 ora la città è un film straniero senza sottotitoli
 le scale da salire sono scivoli, scivoli, scivoli
 il ghiaccio sulle cose
 la tele dice che le strade son pericolose
 ma l'unico pericolo che sento veramente
 è quello di non riuscire più a sentire niente
 il profumo dei fiori l'odore della città
 il suono dei motorini il sapore della pizza
 le lacrime di una mamma le idee di uno studente
 gli incroci possibili in una piazza
 di stare con le antenne alzate verso il cielo
 io lo so che non sono solo

 io lo so che non sono solo
 anche quando sono solo
 io lo so che non sono solo
 e rido e piango e mi fondo con il cielo e con il fango
 io lo so che non sono solo
 anche quando sono solo
 io lo so che non sono solo
 e rido e piango e mi fondo con il cielo e con il fango

 la città un film straniero senza sottotitoli
 una pentola che cuoce pezzi di dialoghi
 come stai quanto costa che ore sono
 che succede che si dice chi ci crede
 e allora ci si vede
 ci si sente soli dalla parte del bersaglio
 e diventi un appestato quando fai uno sbaglio
 un cartello di sei metri dice tutto è intorno a te
 ma ti guardi intorno e invece non c'è niente
 un mondo vecchio che sta insieme solo grazie a quelli che
 hanno ancora il coraggio di innamorarsi
 e una musica che pompa sangue nelle vene
 e che venire voglia di svegliarsi e di alzarsi
 smettere di lamentarsi
 che l'unico pericolo che senti veramente
 è quello di non riuscire più a sentire niente
 di non riuscire più a sentire niente
 il battito di un cuore dentro al petto
 la passione che fa crescere un progetto
 l'appetito la sete l'evoluzione in atto
 l'energia che si scatena in un contatto

 io lo so che non sono solo
 anche quando sono solo
 io lo so che non sono solo
 e rido e piango e mi fondo con il cielo e con il fango
 io lo so che non sono solo
 anche quando sono solo
 io lo so che nn sono solo
 e rido e piango e mi fondo con il cielo e con il fango

 e mi fondo con il cielo e con il fango

 e mi fondo con il cielo e con il fango


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2007)

*Strenna*

Buona settimana con la strenna della renna

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NwZQRZVqQk8&feature=related

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2007)

*Strenna - penna - impenna*

Siate i buoni se potete, tutto il resto e' vanita' (Branduardi)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=II2FZ2VdR3s&feature=related


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Siate i buoni se potete, tutto il resto e' vanita' (Branduardi)
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=II2FZ2VdR3s&feature=related


fai tacere branduardi..che senno' gli infiammo la criniera 

	
	
		
		
	


	





buon giorno Mari


----------



## Lettrice (10 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fai tacere branduardi..che senno' gli infiammo la criniera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che scema


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Siate i buoni se potete, tutto il resto e' vanita' (Branduardi)
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=II2FZ2VdR3s&feature=related





Lettrice ha detto:


> Che scema


se preferisci do fuoco a jovanotti


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> se preferisci do fuoco a jovanotti


Sto riflettendo sulla tua firma.... certo che sei tosta sei pazza da oggi lunedì, altre avrebbero già beneficiato della legge Basaglia!!!
Sei veramente una con gli attributi a palla di cannone... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (10 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se preferisci do fuoco a jovanotti


Eh no!..............


----------



## Lettrice (10 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se preferisci do fuoco a jovanotti


Senti si fa un bel falo' con Branduardi, Jovanotti per Natale... a Capodanno facciamo esplodere Ligabue... che ne dici?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti si fa un bel falo' con Branduardi, Jovanotti per Natale... a Capodanno facciamo esplodere Ligabue... che ne dici?


Ligabue non si tocca!!!!!


----------



## @lex (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ligabue non si tocca!!!!!


niente paura.....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ligabue non si tocca!!!!!


No, no e chi lo tocca... gli lanciamo lanciamo una granata...


Dai Giusy e' una battuta


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, no e chi lo tocca... gli lanciamo lanciamo una granata...
> 
> 
> Dai Giusy e' una battuta


Ah ecco...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah ecco...



Giusy sei di Bari per caso?

O comunque Pugliese?


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giusy sei di Bari per caso?
> 
> O comunque Pugliese?


Si, perchè?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, no e chi lo tocca... gli lanciamo lanciamo una granata...
> 
> 
> Dai Giusy e' una battuta


 
perchè ce l'avete con Ligabue? 

(anch'io sono Ligabuofila)


----------



## @lex (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> perchè ce l'avete con Ligabue?
> 
> (anch'io sono Ligabuofila)


anch'io!


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anch'io!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3AIhSm7a10


----------



## @lex (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3AIhSm7a10


per la verità dovrei andarmi a lavare..............


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> per la verità dovrei andarmi a lavare..............


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


Giusy, qual'è la tua preferita? La mia è souvenir...ho tanti ricordi di quella canzone..però è triste!
quelle rifatte in "giro d'italia" sono stupende, quasi piangevo...risentirle dopo tutti quegli anni con quel rifacimento a vena nostalgica...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Giusy, qual'è la tua preferita? La mia è souvenir...ho tanti ricordi di quella canzone..però è triste!
> quelle rifatte in "giro d'italia" sono stupende, quasi piangevo...risentirle dopo tutti quegli anni con quel rifacimento a vena nostalgica...


Ce ne sono tante...
Bambolina e barracuda; piccola stella senza cielo; urlando contro il cielo; ho messo via; le donne lo sanno; seduto in riva al fosso; ho messo via....


----------



## @lex (10 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ce ne sono tante...
> Bambolina e barracuda; piccola stella senza cielo; urlando contro il cielo; *ho messo via*; le donne lo sanno; seduto in riva al fosso;* ho messo via*....


tesò sei una cicala, hai messo via un fracco de roba....
che tra l'altro è una delle mie preferite...io sò melodico, non rockettaro.....


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tesò sei una cicala, hai messo via un fracco de roba....
> che tra l'altro è una delle mie preferite...io sò melodico, non rockettaro.....
















Tesò mi devi amare anche per i miei difetti...


----------



## Old SarahM. (11 Dicembre 2007)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Wintertime winds blow cold the season,
Fallin' in love I'm hopin' to be.
Wind is so cold, is that the reason
Keeping you warm, your hands touching me.

Come with me, dance, my dear,
Winter's so cold this year,
You are so warm, my wintertime love to be.

Winter time winds, blue and freezin'
Comin' from Northern storms in the sea,
Love has been lost, is that the reason
Trying desperately to be free.

Come with me, dance, my dear,
Winter's so cold this year,
And you are so warm, my wintertime love to be

La, la, la, la...

Come with me, dance, my dear,
Winter's so cold this year,
You are so warm, my wintertime love to be

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Lettrice (11 Dicembre 2007)

Incredibile l'ho trovato in italiano  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=cybtRGWg5-0&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Dicembre 2007)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=teWFnLqjnuY&feature=related

Per voi tutti....
Anche il video è spettacolare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fai tacere branduardi..che senno' gli infiammo la criniera
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti si fa un bel falo' con Branduardi, Jovanotti per Natale... a Capodanno facciamo esplodere Ligabue... che ne dici?


Lasciate stare Angelo please (ex amico mio...)


----------



## MariLea (12 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lasciate stare Angelo please (ex amico mio...)


ex? perchè non andate più dallo stesso parrucchiere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ex? perchè non andate più dallo stesso parrucchiere?


































ex...dei tempi dell'università...


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> ex? perchè non andate più dallo stesso parrucchiere?


che strisci con una noncuranza esemplare...!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (12 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> che strisci con una noncuranza esemplare...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma noooo... non è vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	







(per fortuna con persichè ci posso ancora scherzare!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma noooo... non è vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePyRrb2-fzs&feature=related

It's too late to apologize....
E' troppo tardi per chiedere scusa.... ?????


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*...a vita è nu muorz...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MM6AjuCcF7M

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Viento            'e terra * [/FONT]
                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]E passerà
            sarà un vento caldo
            solo pieno di pazzie
            che dal sud arriva
            e ti tiene sveglio
            anche se è un po' lento
            vedrai che correrà
            E passerà
            lasciami gridare
            solo un po' di melodia
            se capisci va bene
            o sinò te futte
            non puoi dirmi sempre
            che tempo non ce n'è
            ma che tengo 'a vedè'
            Ma c'allucche a ffà
            e manco 'a vuò fernì'
            'a vita è 'nu muorzo
            ca nisciuno te fà dà'
            'ncoppa a chello ca tene
            e picciò stamme a sentì'
            pierde tiempo a te guardà
            pierde tiempo a te guardà[/FONT]


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Dicembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Atv5rX5sA


----------



## Iago (14 Dicembre 2007)

*P/R...ti piacerà anche questa?!*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OIKl4503KX8&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OIKl4503KX8&feature=related


Meravigliosa!
Adoro anche
Duje e paravise
A cassaforte
Reginella

Chiedo scusa per l'ortografia...


----------



## Iago (15 Dicembre 2007)

*bene...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meravigliosa!
> Adoro anche
> Duje e paravise
> A cassaforte
> ...


...ho capito...oggi è tardi, quando mi verrà l'estro ti cercherò qualcosa...

rose e ch belli rose
 ...e vuje durmite
che peccat....


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

*VIVA SAN GENNARO!!!*

San Genna' ... miettece 'a mana toia!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=o_duU0tmF2A


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

Marì, sei napoletana?


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Marì, sei napoletana?


SI!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ex...dei tempi dell'università...


 
era zimpatico?


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI!


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


>



NO! ... pure tu?


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! ... pure tu?


no, siciliana
cmq il regno delle due sicilie ci unisce


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> no, siciliana
> cmq *il regno delle due sicilie ci unisce *



... e nun e' acqua ... pero' ora vivo sull'Etna ... e siamo li con qualcos'altro che ci unisce


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e nun e' acqua ... pero' ora vivo sull'Etna ... e siamo li con qualcos'altro che ci unisce


apperò!


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

P.S. senza nulla togliere al Maine
per la serie "senza risiettu"


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> P.S. senza nulla togliere al Maine
> per la serie "*senza risiettu*"



ch'e'?


----------



## MariLea (15 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ch'e'?


è siciliano = "non stai ferma un minuto..."


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> è siciliano = "non stai ferma un minuto..."


E' vero Signo', mi e' impossibile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> era zimpatico?


Dolcissimo ...sempre calmo e allegro


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dolcissimo ...sempre calmo e allegro


 

beato insomma...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Dicembre 2007)

*Questa... stasera*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2smHmWMeY

Oh, che sarà, che sarà 
che vanno combinando nelle alcove
che vanno sussurrando in versi e strofe
che vanno combinando in fondo al buio
che gira nelle teste, nelle parole
che accende le candele nelle processioni
che va parlando forte nei portoni
e grida nei mercati certezza
sta nella natura nella bellezza
quel che non ha ragione
nè mai ce l'avrà
quel che non ha rimedio
nè mai ce l'avrà
quel che non ha misura 

Oh, che sarà, che sarà 
che vive nell'idea di questi amanti 
che cantano i poeti più deliranti 
che giurano i profeti ubriacati 
che sta sul cammino dei mutilati 
e nella fantasia degli infelici 
che sta nel dai-e-dai delle meretrici 
nel piano derelitto dei banditi 

Oh, che sarà, che sarà 
quel che non ha decenza 
nè mai ce l'avrà 
quel che non ha censura 
nè mai ce l'avrà 
quel che non ha ragione 

Ah che sarà, che sarà 
che tutti i loro avvisi non potranno evitare 
che tutte le risate andranno a sfidare 
che tutte le campane andranno a cantare 
e tutti gli inni insieme a consacrare 
e tutti i figli insieme a purificare 
e i nostri destini ad incontrare 
persino il Padreterno da così lontano 
guardando quell'inferno dovrà benedire 
quel che non ha governo 
nè mai ce l'avrà 
quel che non ha vergogna 
nè mai ce l'avrà 
quel che non ha giudizio


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2007)

*Fedi'*

Ma la seconda canzone anch'essa grande

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=K-VpPGI2S50

*La storia siamo noi*​ 

La storia siamo noi, nessuno si senta offeso,
        siamo noi questo prato di aghi sotto il cielo.
        La storia siamo noi, attenzione, nessuno si senta escluso.
        La storia siamo noi, siamo noi queste onde nel mare,
        questo rumore che rompe il silenzio,
        questo silenzio così duro da masticare.
        E poi ti dicono "Tutti sono uguali,
        tutti rubano alla stessa maniera".
        Ma è solo un modo per convincerti a restare chiuso dentro casa quando          viene la sera.
        Però la storia non si ferma davvero davanti a un portone,
        la storia entra dentro le stanze, le brucia,
        la storia dà torto e dà ragione.
        La storia siamo noi, siamo noi che scriviamo le lettere,
        siamo noi che abbiamo tutto da vincere, tutto da perdere.
        E poi la gente, (perchè è la gente che fa la storia)
        quando si tratta di scegliere e di andare,
        te la ritrovi tutta con gli occhi aperti,
        che sanno benissimo cosa fare.
        Quelli che hanno letto milioni di libri
        e quelli che non sanno nemmeno parlare,
        ed è per questo che la storia dà i brividi,
        perchè nessuno la può fermare.
        La storia siamo noi, siamo noi padri e figli,
        siamo noi, bella ciao, che partiamo.
        La storia non ha nascondigli,
        la storia non passa la mano.
        La storia siamo noi, siamo noi questo piatto di grano.

*Francesco De Gregori*
        Album: _Schacchi e Tarocchi_​


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la seconda canzone anch'essa grande
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=K-VpPGI2S50
> 
> ​


Infatti...concordo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lei ha una voce che mi emoziona sempre, anche quando canta canzoni di altri..


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2007)

*A certain romance*

Well oh they might wear classic Reeboks
Or knackered Converse
Or tracky bottoms tucked in socks
But all of that's what the point is not
The point's that there ain't no romance around there
And there's the truth that they can't see
They'd probably like to throw a punch at me
And if you could only see them, then you would agree
Agree that there ain't no romance around there

You know, oh it's a funny thing you know
We'll tell 'em if you like
We'll tell 'em all tonight
They'll never listen
Cause their minds are made up
And course it's all okay to carry on that way

And over there there's broken bones
There's only music, so that there's new ringtones
And it don't take no Sherlock Holmes
To see it's a little different around here

Don't get me wrong, oh there's boys in bands
And kids who like to scrap with pool cues in their hands
And just cause he's had a couple of cans
He thinks it's alright to act like a dickhead

Don't you know, oh it's a funny thing you know
We'll tell em if you like
We'll tell em all tonight
They'll never listen
Cause their minds are made up
And course it's all okay to carry on that way

But I said
No! Oh no!
Well you won't get me to go!
Not anywhere, not anywhere
No I won't go
Oh no no!

*Well over there there's friends of mine
What can I say, I've known 'em for a long long time
And yeah they might overstep the line
But I just cannot get angry in the same way
Not, not in the same way
Not in the same way
Oh no, oh no no*


----------



## MariLea (16 Dicembre 2007)

Buongiorno belli!
Mi sono alzata adesso... ah che sarà che sarà...
di sicuro sarà una splendida giornata... grazie!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno belli!
> Mi sono alzata adesso... ah che sarà che sarà...
> di sicuro sarà una splendida giornata... grazie!!!


 
Prego!!! E' bello vedere ub po' di positività.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iago (16 Dicembre 2007)

*bellissimo...*



mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno belli!
> Mi sono alzata adesso... ah che sarà che sarà...
> di sicuro sarà una splendida giornata... grazie!!!



...stesse sensazioni anche per me...mi sto gustando la Mannoia.

...e anche De Gregori è un grande

BUONGIORNO E BUONA GIORNATA


----------



## Iago (16 Dicembre 2007)

*...ma state incazzati??*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=D8-NRGuhPJs


----------



## Iago (16 Dicembre 2007)

*svegliaaaaaaa*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kRNSxLqgVLA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dcUEwWj4t4s


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dcUEwWj4t4s


Bella....


----------



## Iago (17 Dicembre 2007)

*buongiorno e buona settimana*

sono tremendamente ignorante io...o qualcun'altro (come me) non conosceva questa voce??

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lr_u960ctXk


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*A tutte le donne........*

A tutte le donne da donne che hanno lasciato il segno...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aOKWhh9gXS4

Bruja


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A tutte le donne da donne che hanno lasciato il segno...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aOKWhh9gXS4
> 
> Bruja








 bellissimo!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A tutte le donne da donne che hanno lasciato il segno...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aOKWhh9gXS4
> 
> Bruja


 


wowowowowo


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Dicembre 2007)

Due grandi piccole fragili donne...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UkZxF0bziFY


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2007)

*Feddy*

Non poteva mancare questo "classico"......in una esecuzione magica.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bWbCPgt5a9g&feature=related

Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non poteva mancare questo "classico"......in una esecuzione magica.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bWbCPgt5a9g&feature=related
> 
> Bruja


----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2007)

E' il caso?

Ne vale la pena???

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IGLPEafpBDo


----------



## Lettrice (19 Dicembre 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8uQJ2uFhurM

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1SyLCWtCL8I&feature=related


----------



## Iago (20 Dicembre 2007)

*....................*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X-chsQ1rG9o&NR=1


----------



## Iago (20 Dicembre 2007)

*oggi è così.....*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ueUOTImKp0k&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (25 Dicembre 2007)

*THE BEATLES*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X4ILM7EvGsA


" BECAUSE "
(Lennon/McCartney)

Because the world is round it turns me on
 Because the world is round...aaaaaahhhhhh

 Because the wind is high it blows my mind
 Because the wind is high......aaaaaaaahhhh

 Love is all, love is new
 Love is all, love is you

 Because the sky is blue, it makes me cry
 Because the sky is blue.......aaaaaaaahhhh

 Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh....



Sempre attuale e bellissima!


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

*PER TUTTI I CUORI INGRATI.*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jzugNXvDxSc&feature=related


----------



## Bruja (26 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jzugNXvDxSc&feature=related


Questo può cantare qualunque cosa, pure la lista della spesa..... !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Dicembre 2007)

*Ballate bestie*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3DyL817_0q4


----------



## Bruja (26 Dicembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3DyL817_0q4


Hemm.... grazie per l'invito, ma dopole libagioni di questi giorni, declinerei.... magari guardo chi ce la fa a ballare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2007)

*Strani Amori ... molto strani AHAHAH ...*

 http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3xetIwbQhiQ
*


Strani Amori*

 Mi dispiace devo andare via 
Ma sapevo che era una bugia 
Quanto  tempo perso dietro a lui 
Che promette poi non cambia mai 
Strani amori  mettono nei guai 
Ma in realtà siamo noi 

E lo aspetti ad un telefono  
Litigando che sia libero 
Con il cuore nello stomaco 
Un gomitolo  nell'angolo 
Lì da sola dentro un brivido 
Ma perché lui non c'è, e sono  

Strani amori che fanno crescere 
E sorridere tra le lacrime  
Quante pagine, lì da scrivere 
Sogni da lividi da dividere 

Sono  amori che spesso a quest'età 
Si confondono dentro a quest'anima 
Che  s'interroga senza decidere 
Se è un amore che fa per noi 

E quante  notti perse a piangere 
Rileggendo quelle lettere 
Che non riesci più a  buttare via 
Dal labirinto della nostalgia 
Grandi amori che finiscono  
Ma perché restano, nel cuore 

Strani amori che vanno e vengono  
Nei pensieri che li nascondono 
Storie vere che ci appartengono 
Ma si  lasciano come noi 

Strani amori fragili, 
Prigioneri liberi 
Strani  amori mettono nei guai 
Ma in realtà siamo noi 

(coro) 
Strani  amore che spesso a questa età 
Si confondono dentro l'anima 
Strani amori  che mettono nei guai 
Ma si perdono come noi 
Strani amori che vanno e  vengono 
Storie vere che ci appartengono 

Strani amori fragili,  
Prigioneri liberi 
Strani amori che non sanno vivere 
E si perdono  dentro noi 

Mi dispiace devo andare via 
Questa volta l'ho promesso a  me 
Perché ho voglia di un amore vero 
Senza te


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6vAqekT-GuA&feature=related


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6vAqekT-GuA&feature=related


Sempre notevole questa canzone.....!!
Bruja


----------



## Iago (31 Dicembre 2007)

*buon 2008 forum*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=tugf_V2xHMQ



*Testo “Oggi sono io”*

       E non so perché quello che ti voglio dire 
        poi lo scrivo dentro una canzone 
        non so neanche se l'ascolterai 
        o resterà soltanto un'altra fragile illusione 
        se le parole fossero una musica potrei suonare ore ed ore, 
        ancora ore e dirti tutto di me
       Ma quando poi ti vedo c'è qualcosa che mi blocca 
        e non riesco a dire neanche come stai 
        come stai bene con quei pantaloni neri 
        come stai bene oggi 
        come non vorrei cadere in quei discorsi già sentiti mille volte 
        e rovinare tutto
       come vorrei poter parlare senza preoccuparmi, 
        senza quella sensazione che non mi fa dire 

        che mi piaci per davvero anche se non te l'ho detto 
        perché è squallido provarci solo per portarti a letto 
        e non me ne frega niente se dovrò aspettare ancora 
        per parlarti finalmente 
        dirti solo una parola ma dolce più che posso 
        come il mare come il sesso 
        finalmente mi presento
       E così, anche questa notte è già finita 
        e non so ancora dentro come sei 
        non so neanche se ti rivedrò 
        o resterà soltanto un'altra inutile occasione 
        e domani poi ti rivedo ancora...
       ...e mi piaci per davvero anche se non te l'ho detto 
        perché è squallido provarci solo per portarti a letto 
        e non me ne frega niente se non è successo ancora 
        aspetterò quand'è il momento e non sarà una volta sola 
        ma spero più che posso che non sia soltanto sesso
        questa volta lo pretendo..
       Preferisco stare qui da solo che con una finta compagnia 
        e se davvero prenderò il volo aspetterò l'amore 
        e amore sia 
        e non so se sarai tu davvero o forse sei solo un'illusione 
        però stasera mi rilasso, penso a te e scrivo una canzone 
        dolce più che posso 
        come il mare come il sesso 
        questa volta lo pretendo 
        perché oggi sono io, oggi sono io
*Alex Britti*
        Album: _It.Pop_
        Anno: 1999


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2007)

*OK!*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=obGpTr3atbc*


Le mie parole*

  Le mie parole sono sassi 
precisi aguzzi pronti da scagliare 
su facce vulnerabili e indifese 
sono nuvole sospese 
gonfie di sottointesi 
che accendono negli occhi infinite attese 
sono gocce preziose indimenticate 
a lungo spasimate e poi centellinate, sono frecce infuocate che il vento o la fortuna sanno indirizzare 
Sono lampi dentro a un pozzo, cupo e abbandonato 
un viso sordo e muto che l'amore ha illuminato 
sono foglie cadute 
promesse dovute 
che il tempo ti perdoni per averle pronunciate 
sono note stonate 
sul foglio capitate per sbaglio 
tracciate e poi dimenticate 
le parole che ho detto, oppure ho creduto di dire 
lo ammetto 
strette tra i denti 
passate, ricorrenti 
inaspettate, sentite o sognate... 
Le mie parole son capriole 
palle di neve al sole 
razzi incandescenti prima di scoppiare 
sono giocattoli e zanzare, sabbia da ammucchiare 
piccoli divieti a cui disobbedire 
sono andate a dormire sorprese da un dolore profondo 
che non mi riesce di spiegare 
fanno come gli pare 
si perdono al buio per poi ritornare 
Sono notti interminate, scoppi di risate 
facce sopraesposte per il troppo sole 
sono questo le parole 
dolci o rancorose 
piene di rispetto oppure indecorose 
Sono mio padre e mia madre 
un bacio a testa prima del sonno 
un altro prima di partire 
le parole che ho detto e chissà quante ancora devono venire... 
strette tra i denti 
risparmiano i presenti 
immaginate, sentite o sognate 
spade, fendenti 
al buio sospirate, perdonate 
da un palmo soffiate


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mio Dio lei e' bella come una coccinella, sguardo profondo e luminoso, e' una stella che splende e risplende in questa buia vita di ogni giorno in uno spazio immenso vago, ma a lei torno. Ha un carattere dolce come il suo viso e contro ogni problema niente e' meglio del suo sorriso che mi aiuta se ho bisogno in un momento. 823168 ... ciao, sono Tormento. La sua voce mi basta, e' come una festa, e' un martellare di campane che rintrona la testa, confondo affetto e amore in un intreccio magico, l'intesa e' perfetta in un rapporto unico. E so che puo' sembrarti strano ma cerco le parole per spiegarti che effetto fa sapere che se la giornata non e' stata bella posso contare sulla mia coccinella. Qualche volta litighiamo, ma il problema non e' quello: l'amore non e' bello se non e' litigarello e si sa come vanno queste cose qua, il problema domani piu' non esistera' e allora ascolta non importa se l'incomprensione e' sorta, Tormento ti vuole bene e tutto quanto si scorda. A doppia F E doppia T O resiste giu' ... the Ladybug e' tutta mia, lascia che il mio cuore crei una poesia, parole in rima che riescono nel loro intento, e' una freccia scoccata che colpisce al cuore, al centro dentro sento un grande movimento e sentimento, sono 100 voci tutte in un momento che gridano, ti chiamano, e' un grande coro ed io mi riconosco in ognuna di loro: esplosioni .. sento come se .. temporale e mare in tempesta fosse dentro di me. C O doppia C I N E doppia L A, non so bene neanch'io che cosa provo in realta', pero' son qui che canto le doti della mia bella, e' tutta mia e io la chiamo la mia coccinella. My Ladybug ... Ma poi cosi' com'eri comparsa sei scomparsa, queste parole creano lo scompiglio, buio dentro di me, sento come se un vuoto incolmabile ti divida da me. E' come un sogno sento il bisogno di averti accanto, ormai mi sembra chiaro che sono stanco di sentirti lontana. Poterti prendere per mano, sensazione inconsueta, effetto strano sapere che un altro ha avuto la meglio. Ormai posso sperare solamente che un brusco risveglio ti riporti a me e come un leggero volo sarei sicuro di non essere piu' solo e starti accanto lo so mi basterebbe, poterti stringere.
Chissa' che effetto avrebbe sentirti per un attimo ancora tutta mia, senza che il vento o il tempo ti porti via in un irraggiungibile o inimmaginabile luogo sperduto dove un intruso ti abbia portato, e ormai dimenticata ti sei di me, un luogo lontano dove Tormento non c'e', un sogno di cui non faccio parte lo so, ma purtroppo i mezzi per raggiungerti non ho. La coccinella ha preso il volo, sono solo, cerco lo stesso di arrivare da te, ci provo, mentre la luce di una stella va e viene, Tormento alla sua coccinella vuole sempre troppo bene!


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

Sfi':

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=orhObpJSBZE


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Biagio Antonacci*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MNaLVJ8ATsI&feature=related

Coccinella sei volata fino a qui
 Ti ha portata forse il vento o la fortuna
 Sei venuta a vedere l’amore come si fa
 Sei venuta ed io per caso ero qua…..

 Coccinella piove e il bosco prende fiato
 Sembra che l’autunno mai…qui sia passato
 Mentre l’acqua disseta …le primule e le more…
 Tu sul palmo della mia mano cerchi vita-----


 IO SU DI LEI
 IL VENTO SU NOI…….
 TRA PAURA E PASSIONE
 Pelle su pelle …noi siamo gli amanti
 ,,,,nel poco tempo….
 Prigionieri di un mondo
 Che manca d’esempio io…….

 coccinella quanta forza sento adesso
 Può’ durare in ogni vita che vivrò’…..”anche se”
 Fare a meno di lei farebbe bello il resto
 Ma poi penso il resto …a me…. ha mai pensato:::

 IO SU DI LEI
 IL VENTO SU NOI…….
 TRA PAURA E PASSIONE
 Pelle su pelle …noi siamo gli amanti
 nel poco tempo
 Prigionieri di un mondo
 Che manca d’esempio io…….
 Io su di lei….. la voglio sentire,,,,
 voglio farla tremare…
 Sento che vive… ed è vita che ha chiesto
 “Come tu adesso“
 io per questo momento….. pagherei ogni prezzo.

 Io su di lei….Io su di lei​


----------



## Old sfigatta (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*






 bella lei!
non l'avevo trovata io!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Gennaio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h-S1pLrjdk

Forse cerco anch'io qualcosa che non c'è....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Gennaio 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1-0G1tdOaP4

La ragazza che balla e' uno spettacolo...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Gennaio 2008)

*FOR THE LADIES*

AMY WINEHOUSE-STRONGER THAN ME

You should be stronger than me
You been here 7 years longer than me
Don't you know you supposed to be the man,
Not pal in comparison to who you think I am,

You always wanna talk it through - I don't care!
I always have to comfort you when I'm there
But that's what I need you to do - stroke my hair!

Cos' I've forgotten all of young love's joy,
Feel like a lady, but you my lady boy,

You should be stronger than me,
But instead you're longer than frozen turkey,
Why'd you always put me in control?
All I need is for my man to live up to his role,
Always wanna talk it through- I'm ok,
Always have to comfort you every day,
But that's what I need you to do - are you gay?

I've forgotten all of young love's joy
Feel like a lady, but you my lady boy

He said 'the respect I made you earn - 
Thought you had so many lessons to learn'
I said 'You don't know what love is - get a grip!' -
Sounds as if you're reading from some other tired script

I'm not gonna meet your mother anytime
I just wanna rip your body over mine
So tell me why you think that's a crime

I've forgotten all of young love's joy
Feel like a lady, but you my lady boy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ty0v-VVvKsU


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1-0G1tdOaP4
> 
> La ragazza che balla e' uno spettacolo...


 
direi proprio proprio di si.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Allora dillo!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> direi proprio proprio di si.


Dillo perbacco che per farti tornarre bisogna minacciarti...... ed io che rispettavo il tuo ritiro spirituale...... ma che stavi facendo gli esercizi di componimento dello spitrito??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Comunque si sentiva la tua mancanza.... adesso però non tirartela e partecipa.... il prossimo allontanamento verrà considerato defezione !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


P.s. A me i Re Magi hanno portato: stricnina, soda caustica e mercurio ..... se qualcuno avesse ne bisogno divido volentieri con le amiche............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








(aggiungo anche le istruzioni per l'uso!!!)


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dillo perbacco che per farti tornarre bisogna minacciarti...... ed io che rispettavo il tuo ritiro spirituale...... ma che stavi facendo gli esercizi di componimento dello spitrito???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhh si, mi par giusto cominciare l'anno con un bel brindisi!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhhh si, mi par giusto cominciare l'anno con un bel brindisi!!


Se vuoi partecipare sei invitato senza problemi, vieni pure casual..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eu4Aj2JMwCI




Many people tell you that they're your friend
You believe them
You need them
For what's round the river bend
Make sure that you're receiving the signals they send
'Cause brother you've only got two hands to lend
Maybe there's someone who makes you weep
And some nights loom up ahead
When you're asleep
Some days there's things on your mind you should keep
Sometimes it's tougher to look than to leap
Better watch out for the Skin Deep
Better watch out for the Skin Deep
Brother watch out watch out for the Skin Deep
Brother watch out watch out for the Skin Deep
Better watch out for the Skin Deep
One day the track that you're climbing gets steep
Your emotions are frayed
And your nerves are starting to creep
Just remember the days
As long as the time that you keep
Brother you better watch out for the Skin Deep
Better watch out for the Skin Deep
Better watch out for the Skin Deep
Brother watch out watch out for the Skin Deep
Brother watch out watch out for the Skin Deep
Better watch out for the Skin Deep
​


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Gennaio 2008)

> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dillo perbacco che per farti tornarre bisogna minacciarti...... ed io che rispettavo il tuo ritiro spirituale...... ma che stavi facendo gli esercizi di componimento dello spitrito???
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eu4Aj2JMwCI​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari'... non sapevo piacessero anche a te gli stranglers...
uauuu...


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*...vi lascio questa oggi, và...*

a dopo, buona giornata...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=QCGZmaeHTzY&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari'... non sapevo piacessero anche a te gli stranglers...
> uauuu...



Onestamente mi erano sconosciuti fino a ieri quando li hai postati in confessionale ... li ho ascoltati ed ho scelto questo pezzo perche' mi e' piaciuto molto.

Buongiorno bella!


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> a dopo, buona giornata...
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=QCGZmaeHTzY&feature=related




TU uaglio' ... va afffatica va


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*appunto...*



Mari' ha detto:


> TU uaglio' ... va afffatica va



...ecco, sono arrivato...traffico zero stamane, e pure colleghi in ufficio...forse stanno andando tutti a manifestare a Pianura...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ecco, sono arrivato...traffico zero stamane, e pure colleghi in ufficio...forse stanno andando tutti a manifestare a Pianura...


ma che casino state combinando giù a Napoli con l'immondizia?
ma è mai possibile che solo da voi ogni volta salta fuori 'sto casino?
seriamente....


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma che casino state combinando giù a Napoli con l'immondizia?
> ma è mai possibile che solo da voi ogni volta salta fuori 'sto casino?
> seriamente....



...e infatti ora si cambia...per 40 anni abbiamo accettato incansapevoli le immondizie di tutti (specialmente i rifiuti tossici!), e ora si dovrà fare un pò l'inverso...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e infatti ora si cambia...per 40 anni abbiamo accettato incansapevoli le immondizie di tutti (specialmente i rifiuti tossici!), e ora si dovrà fare un pò l'inverso...


e ci avete ragione ci avete...
e vai mo'
ogni volta che parlo di Napoli penso a questa canzone stupenda 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EDsbm17MFc


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> e ci avete ragione ci avete...
> e vai mo'
> ogni volta che parlo di Napoli penso a questa canzone stupenda
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EDsbm17MFc




...scherzi a parte...noi sicuramente c'abbiamo ragione, paghiamo la Tarsu più alta d'Italia e abbiamo 100-120 mila ton di monnezza per le strade, e fino ad ora non c'è nessuna istituzione a nessun livello che abbia lontamente veleggiato una minima progettualità per affrontare il problema.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...scherzi a parte...noi sicuramente c'abbiamo ragione, paghiamo la Tarsu più alta d'Italia e abbiamo 100-120 mila ton di monnezza per le strade, e fino ad ora non c'è nessuna istituzione a nessun livello che abbia lontamente veleggiato una minima progettualità per affrontare il problema.


Non vorrei sembrare prevenuto...ma un conto è avere *sulla carta* la tassa sui rifiuti più cara...un'altra è che TUTTI la paghino!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'impressione è che si aspetti, come spesso succede, che mammàstato butti altri soldi (e già ne ha buttati qualche MILIARDO di eurini!) nella mangiatoia! 

Che poi soluzioni di buon senso (come individuare aree del demanio tipo poligoni militari dismessi sicuramente lontani dai centri abitati come quelli fra Eboli e Battipaglia) non vengano adottate per l'insipienza di un'intera classe politica che tira a campà...perchè tanto sa che da lì non li muove nessuno (il caso simbolo è Bassolino che è stato pure commissario straordinario x 4 anni! oltre che sindaco di Napoli e ora governatore), è ormai norma!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...scherzi a parte...noi sicuramente c'abbiamo ragione, paghiamo la Tarsu più alta d'Italia e abbiamo 100-120 mila ton di monnezza per le strade, e fino ad ora non c'è nessuna istituzione a nessun livello che abbia lontamente veleggiato una minima progettualità per affrontare il problema.


guarda che io non stavo scherzando affatto..
il problema è che continuate a far decidere agli altri.
adesso arriva l'esercito e via così. poi fra un anno sarete punto e a capo e le ecomafie continueranno a fare affari d'oro.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare prevenuto...ma un conto è avere *sulla carta* la tassa sui rifiuti più cara...un'altra è che TUTTI la paghino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feddy, il problema è che a Napoli sono troppi i casini incrociati da risolvere..
la gente di Pianura ha ragione di non volere la riapertura della discarica, perché a parte la puzza e il circa 200 camion al giorno che transitano nel comune, c'è anche da considerare che ci rimettono oltre che in salute anche in altri termini.
tu la compreresti una casa nelle vicinanze di una discarica?
ma a parte questo, hanno ragione ad incazzarsi con tutti, perché è ora di finirla che le varie amministrazioni chiudano tutti e due gli occhi, in cambio di voti, favorendo la ecomafia...
e chi ci ha più soldi della ecomafia?
capisci che...


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare prevenuto...ma un conto è avere *sulla carta* la tassa sui rifiuti più cara...un'altra è che TUTTI la paghino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...come ben saprai la TARSU è una tassa che và pagata sicuramente perchè te la trovi nella cartella esattoriale...e lì dove esiste un contratto Enel (unico ente in grado di dare le ubicazioni precise!) lì ci sarà di sicuro una tassa da pagare...

...se tu da 14 anni vivessi in emergenza rifiuti avresti continuato a pagare le tasse? Noi lo facciamo, se poi credi che 5 milioni di cittadini siano camorristi, allora...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlJRhJpdpRI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4Vi20Juux8


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che io non stavo scherzando affatto..
> il problema è che continuate a far decidere agli altri.
> adesso arriva l'esercito e via così. poi fra un anno sarete punto e a capo e le ecomafie continueranno a fare affari d'oro.



la legge sullo smaltimento dei rifiuti ha provocato quello che in Campania si è esasperato...le amministrazioni locali possono solo impedire di fare... e non hanno la competenza di promuovere, spetta sempre a qualcun'altro...

vedrete che succederà...e Bassolino non può avere TUTTE le responsabilità, anzi si sta giocando la faccia e tutto il resto giusto per far venire alla luce i vari intrecci che non dipendono dai presidenti di regione...(a Di Pietro già l'abbiamo conosciuto durante Mani pulite, all'improvviso si spogliò della tunica e andò a fare altro...guarda un pò... fà parte del nostro consiglio regionale da sempre, tutti sanno tutto da anni, ma...solo ora minaccia la mozione di sfiducia...ma guarda, e adesso cosa dirà Mastella? la cui moglie è presidente del consiglio regionale??

...se mettiamo che la camorra gestisce i rifiuti in Italia da 50 anni, qualcosa in più si capisce, no?


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Vi ho aperto un post apposta per la monnezza ... fuori di qui!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

*DALL'ARIA CHE GIRA ...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=odcJ-vS22rI


*Mr Sandman*


(scat "bung, bung, bung, bung, ...") 

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream (bung, bung, bung, bung) 
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen (bung, bung, bung, bung) 
Give him two lips like roses and clover (bung, bung, bung, bung) 
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over. 
Sandman, I'm so alone 
Don't have nobody to call my own 
Please turn on your magic beam 
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream. 

(scat "bung, bung, bung, bung, ...") 

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream 
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen 
Give him the word that I'm not a rover 
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over. 
Sandman, I'm so alone 
Don't have nobody to call my own 
Please turn on your magic beam 
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream. 

(scat "bung, bung, bung, bung, ...") 

Mr. Sandman (male voice: "Yesss?") bring us a dream 
Give him a pair of eyes with a "come-hither" gleam 
Give him a lonely heart like Pagliacci 
And lots of wavy hair like Liberace 
Mr Sandman, someone to hold (someone to hold) 
Would be so peachy before we're too old 
So please turn on your magic beam 
Mr Sandman, bring us, please, please, please 
Mr Sandman, bring us a dream. 

(scat "bung, bung, bung, bung, ...")







​


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna David  *

  "Fuck You" 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=--zg5SogLLI

 Mhhh Yeah Yeah 

 There was a time, when you would call me up, and make me sit, 
 Through the night, and wait for you, because you needed it, 
 And I would stick around, to comfort you, and take your shit,  
 But that all ends now. 

 I think you, should take all your stuff now, and go away, 
 I am sure, you'll find another girl, who wants to play, 
 All the fucked up games, that you have put me through, 
 Boy that's over now. 

 Try to concede, I want you to leave, (oh no no) 
 No more to say, just go away, (just go away) 
 Can't you see that I got nothing left for you? (oh, nothing left for you) 

 For all the pain, and the sleepless nights, 
 For all the tears, and all the endless fights, 
 For all the cheating, and all for all the times you, 
 Used me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you. (oh) 

 For all the times, that you pissed me off, (you pissed me of) 
 For all the times, you weren't man enough, 
 For all the times, that you dissed me,yeah, 
 Forgot me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you. (so fuck you) 

 There was a time, when just a touch, from you would make me hot, 
 I would cry with you, and laugh with you, and loved you but, 
 Now I see, that it was wrong, to put my trust in you, (so it's over) 

 Try to concede, I want you to leave (oh yeah) 
 No more to say, just go away (just go away) 
 Can't you see, that I got nothing left for you? (oh, nothing left for you) 

 For all the pain, and the sleepless nights, (oh oh) 
 For all the tears, and all the endless fights, (your just not strong enough) 
 For all the cheating, and all for all the times you, 
 Used me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you. 

 For all the times, that you pissed me off, 
 For all the times, you weren't man enough, 
 For all the times, that you dissed me, yeah, 
 Forgot me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you. (so fuck you, oh, uh hey oh yeah) 

 For all the pain, and the sleepless nights,  
 For all the tears, and all the endless fights,  
 For all the cheating, and all for all the times you, (you did me wrong) 
 Used me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you. 

 For all the times, that you pissed me off, (oh,you pissed me of) 
 For all the times, you weren't man enough, (weren't man enough) 
 For all the times, that you dissed me, (yeah) 
 Forgot me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you.  
 Ohhhhhhh (so fuck you) 
 All the sleepless nights. 
 Oh oh yeah yeah. 

 For all the pain, and the sleepless nights, (you did me wrong) 
 For all the tears, and all the endless fights, (oh) 
 For all the cheating, and all for all the times you, 
 Used me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you. 

 For all the times, that you pissed me off, (you pissed me off) 
 For all the times, you weren't man enough, (weren't man enough) 
 For all the times, that you dissed me, (yeah) 
 Forgot me, fell through, weren't true, fuck you. (Fuck you) 





​


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

*ritmo...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5rKo7Tf5YBQ&feature=related


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VmV0QlRTGPM&feature=related


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

*scusate per il pacco di prima...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pSEINGKQi6M&feature=related


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

*evvai...*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pPFiAtr2zjk


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Iago*

... abball tu ... abball


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

*RICOMINCIAMO.*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1HdGUNm6-qI

*"With Arms Wide Open"*

Well I just heard the news today 
It seems my life is going to change 
I closed my eyes, begin to pray 
Then tears of joy stream down my face 

With arms wide open 
Under the sunlight 
Welcome to this place 
I'll show you everything 
With arms wide open 
With arms wide open 

Well I don't know if I'm ready 
To be the man I have to be
I'll take a breath, I'll take her by my side 
We stand in awe, we've created life 

With arms wide open
Under the sunlight 
Welcome to this place 
I'll show you everything 
With arms wide open 
Now everything has changed 
I'll show you love 
I'll show you everything 
With arms wide open 
With arms wide open 
I'll show you everything ...oh yeah
With arms wide open..wide open 

_[Guitar Break]_

If I had just one wish 
Only one demand
I hope he's not like me 
I hope he understands 
That he can take this life 
And hold it by the hand 
And he can greet the world 
With arms wide open... 

With arms wide open
Under the sunlight 
Welcome to this place 
I'll show you everything 
With arms wide open 
Now everything has changed 
I'll show you love 
I'll show you everything 
With arms wide open 
With arms wide open 
I'll show you everything..oh yeah
With arms wide open....wide open


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2008)

*OK*

*Lord Is It Mine 


* 
I know that there's a reason why I need to be alone
You show me there's a silent place that I can call my own

Is it mine, Lord is it mine ?

You know I get so weary from the battles in this life
and many times it seems that you`re the only hope in sight

Is in mine, Lord is it mine ?

When everything`s dark and nothing seems right
there`s nothing to win and there`s no need to fight.

I never cease to wonder at the cruelty of this land
but it seems a time of sadness is a time to understand

Is it mine, Lord is it mine ?

When everything`s dark and nothing seems right
You don`t have to win and there`s no need to fight

If only I could find a way
to feel your sweetness through the day
The love that shines around me could be mine

So give us an answer won`t you
We know hat we have to do
There must be a thousand voice trying
to get through.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gos1ove7bXY


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uzlZKZE96R4&feature=related


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh6k052-e_Y&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2008)

*DA BRIVIDO*

*When a Man loves a woman*

"when he held me in his arms,
When he held me in his arms and said,
"baby, baby, baby, you are the only one for me."

When a man loves a woman,
Can’t keep his mind on nothing else.
He’ll trade the world
For the good thing he found.
Yeah, if she’s bad, he can’t see it.
She can do no wrong.
Turn his back on his best friend
If he put her down.

When a man loves a woman,
Spend his very last dime
Tryin’ to hold on to what he needs.
He’ll give up all his comforts,
Go out and sleep out in the rain,
If she says, "baby, that is how it’s gonna be."

When a man loves a woman,
Gives her everything that he has,
Tryin’ to hold on to her precious love,
Cryin, "baby, baby please don’t treat me bad."

When a man loves a woman
Down deep in his soul,
She can bring him such misery.
Yeah, she’s bad, but, oooh,
He’s the last one to know.
Lovin’ eyes don’t ever see.


So, this man says he loves me, he loves me.
He gives me everything, everything,
Everything that he has,
Tryin’ to hold on to my precious love,
Cryin’, "baby, baby, baby, don’t you, don’t you
Treat me, treat me bad."
Ohhhh . . . yeah.

When a man loves a woman
He can do her no wrong.
He could never hold another girl.
Oh, you tell me you love me, baby,
And gonna hold me tight.
Baby, baby, this is a man’s world.
No, no.
Oh, baby, a change is gonna come down
In this man’s world.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqQOQrYuxV8


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

A me piace cantata da Bolton....


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lascia che sia la sera a spargersi nei viali 
Mentre mi volto indietro e svuoto la valigia 
Rimangono i capelli, le punte fragili 
E gli occhi rossi rossi contro vento 

Angelo mio saltiamo 
in fondo al buio andiamo 
cadendo giù per sempre liberi 

Angelo mio saltiamo 
Spaccami il cuore piano 
Portami ovunque senza andare via 
Basterà 

Abbracciami 
niente ci può sciogliere 
Ancora i tuoi sospiri le notti a ridere 

Lascia che sia la sera a farci illudere 
Prima che passi questa notte invano 

Angelo mio saltiamo 
In fondo al buio andiamo 
Cadendo giù per sempre liberi 

Amore mio ti amo 
Spaccami il cuore piano 
Solo uno sguardo prima di andar via 
Basterà 

Abbracciami 
Ci troverà la sera 
Ci troverà la sera 
Ci troverà insieme

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TrcvF0SR1uw&feature=related​


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=d8253a91a5de1dda90c303634fde3ec8


There's somethin' wrong with the world today
I don't know what it is
Something's wrong with our eyes

We're seein' things in a different way
And God knows it ain't his
It shore ain't no surprise

Livin' on the edge
Livin' on the edge
Livin' on the edge
Livin' on the edge

There's somethin' wrong with the world today
The light bulb's gettin dim
There's meltdown in the sky

If you can judge a wise man
By the color of his skin
Then mister you're a better man than I

[Chorus:]
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself at all
Livin' on the edge
You can't stop yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge

Tell me what you think about your sit-u-a-tion
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin'
Even if it wasn't would you still come crawlin' 
Back again
I bet you would my friend
Again & again & again & again & again

Tell me what you think about your sit-u-a-tion
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin'
Even if it was would you still come crawlin' 
Back again
I bet you would my friend
Again & again & again & again 

Something right with the world today
And everybody knows it's wrong
But we can tell 'em no or we could let it go
But I'd would rather be a hanging on
[Chorus]

Livin' on the edge
Livin' on the edge
Livin' on the edge
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
[Chorus]

Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself
You can't help yourself
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself at all
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself
You can't help yourself
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself
You can't help yourself
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'​


----------

